# expresiones chilenas



## kali

hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!  

si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van

me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
?pa que te hacis el de las charcas? 
!no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
soi cabro e miechica
no se la pesca, ni en baja
¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.

 
bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
grs


----------



## grivasl

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas?
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
> soi cabro e miechica
> no se la pesca, ni en baja
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


 
la nica con la que puedo ayudarte es no me voy aenganchar con tu nuera, que quiere decir que no se relacionara con la nuera.
y nuera es la esposa del hijo 
las otras expresiones no las conozco  talvez algun chileno


----------



## Misao

grivasl said:
			
		

> la nica con la que puedo ayudarte es no me voy aenganchar con tu nuera, que quiere decir que no se relacionara con la nuera.
> y nuera es la esposa del hijo
> las otras expresiones no las conozco talvez algun chileno


 
Eeehh...grivas...pone "neura", no "nuera" jajaja...no es por desanimar...


----------



## Fernando

En España una "neura" es una obsesión, un ataque de histeria.


----------



## Misao

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas?
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
> soi cabro e miechica
> no se la pesca, ni en baja
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


 
Yo no soy chilena, pero puedo decirte lo que creo que en España significan alguna de estas frases.
- ¿Pa qué te hacís el de las charcas? -- creo que significa "por qué te haces el tonto/el loco/el sueco"
- No me voy a enganchar con tu neura -- No te voy a seguir el rollo. Le está diciendo que deje de decir tonterías, que no quiere participar en ellas...más o menos. 
- No se la pesca, ni en baja -- Creo que "en baja" quiere decír "cuando hay marea baja", es una metáfora relacionada con la pesca, creo. Así que quiere decir que no hay forma de encontrar a esa persona, que es dificil de localizar. 
- ...nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta -- creo que significa que nunca se sabe lo que está pensando, lo que se le pasa por la cabeza. 

Espero haber acertado, si no, que algún chileno me corrija...

Besos!


----------



## Misao

Parece que no hay ningún chileno por aquí. No tengo ninguna idea más, pero así te subo el Thread a las primeras posiciones...


----------



## kali

Misao said:
			
		

> Parece que no hay ningún chileno por aquí. No tengo ninguna idea más, pero así te subo el Thread a las primeras posiciones...


 
muchas gracias, Misao, y mas por "el de las charcas" que ya me queria matar con esa frase   
hay una mas que me puedo imaginar que es lo que significa pero no estoy segura>
anoche estuvo muy cebao >> es como muy bien?


----------



## Misao

kali said:
			
		

> muchas gracias, Misao, y mas por "el de las charcas" que ya me queria matar con esa frase
> hay una mas que me puedo imaginar que es lo que significa pero no estoy segura>
> anoche estuvo muy cebao >> es como muy bien?


 

Puede ser que sí signifique eso. O puede significar que "anoche se pasó mucho", esto es, que espa persona dijo cosas que no debería haber dicho.

En español-España "cebarse con alguien" significa "pasarse con alguien", decirle cosas que duelen a alguien a drede. 

Espero haber sido de ayuda...


----------



## DaleC

La mayoria de estas traducciones hallé en Oxford Spanish Dictionary, 3a ed. 2003, que el mejor a la hora de proporcionar sentidos dialecticos. 



> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos charchazos
> [. . . ]
> soi cabro e miechica miéchica
> no se la pesca, ni en baja quizas = abajo; ¿quiere decir "incluso al estar vulnerable, siempre logra escaparse"?
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta. quizas: "nunca se lo sabe, qué carajo hace"


 
fam = familiar

charchazo (Chi fam). bofetada, cachetada

miéchica. (exclamacion) (Latinoamericana, eufemistico) p.e. en ingles: 'darn!' en vez de 'damn!' (Collins Dictionary, 7a edicion, 2003)

pescarse (Chi fam) (engancharse) get caught (engancharse. quedar prendido: se me enganchó la falda en una rama; hacerse adicto a algo.) 

cresta B. (Chi vulgar) чёрт возьми!; carajo, coño
(uso expletivo): ¿dónde ~(s) dejé las llaves? 
¡apúrate por la ~ (for goodness' sake)! 
¡por la ~! otra vez me equivoqué! damn it! I've got(ten) it wrong again! 

¡a la cresta! (Chi vulgar) ¡andate a la ~! = ¡vete a la mierda! 
más que la ~ (Chi vulgar) me dolió más que la ~ = me dolió una barbaridad 
sacarle la ~ a alguien (Chi vulgar) beat the shit out of someone. Me caí y casi me saco la ~ = y casi me maté. 


charca. 1. pond. 2. pool, puddle (p.e., de orina, de agua)


----------



## DaleC

Jesus > Chuy
Francisco > Pancho
Ignacio > Nacho. 



Now I get it: 
mie -rd -a > mié -ch -ica


----------



## kali

>> DaleC
Muchas pero muuuchas gracias! 

aqui viene otra frase a ver si alguien la entienda

¿Es rica igual o no? ¿es rica o no? Oye cabezón, me sorprendiste… verdad… gracias… con tanto jote dando vuelta, por lo menos que tu hermano te cuide la pierna ¿o no?


----------



## kali

unas mas

Ese pololo tuyo_ no es más fresco porque no se levanta más temprano_, él no tiene ningún derecho a pintarte el mono.

Lamentablemente te va a costar mucho conseguirla Adancito, ah ¿_por qué siempre te metis en las patas de los caballos_, tú cabro?

A ver, mira hermano… _no nos pisemos la capa entre súper héroes ah,_ voh sabis perfectamente que a mi me gustan todas. ¿cierto?

gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## DaleC

kali said:
			
		

> unas mas
> 
> Ese pololo tuyo_ no es más fresco porque no se levanta más temprano_, él no tiene ningún derecho a pintarte el mono.


 
Lo siento que sólo sé el lenguaje academico. Pero, al parecer ¿ya sabes lo ques es 'pololo'? Qué bueno! Esta palabra es única a Chile.


----------



## kali

DaleC said:
			
		

> Lo siento que sólo sé el lenguaje academico. Pero, al parecer ¿ya sabes lo ques es 'pololo'? Qué bueno! Esta palabra es única a Chile.


_estar pololeando_ es mas chistoso aun


----------



## Misao

kali said:
			
		

> unas mas
> 
> Ese pololo tuyo_ no es más fresco porque no se levanta más temprano_, él no tiene ningún derecho a pintarte el mono.
> 
> Lamentablemente te va a costar mucho conseguirla Adancito, ah ¿_por qué siempre te metis en las patas de los caballos_, tú cabro?
> 
> A ver, mira hermano… _no nos pisemos la capa entre súper héroes ah,_ voh sabis perfectamente que a mi me gustan todas. ¿cierto?
> 
> gracias a todos de antemano


 
Insisto...yo soy española, y hasta ahora no te he servido de mucha ayuda, Kali...pero ahí van mis interpretaciones:

Primera frase: es una expresión que indica que el pololo en cuestion es un fresco, o sea, que tiene mucha cara. En España decimos "tiene más cara que espalda"
Segunda frase: creo que quiere decir que porqué anda metiéndose en asuntos que no son suyos. Creo que es el equivalente a "meterse en camisa de once varas" español. ¿Ya sabías que "cabro" es c***rón?
Tercera frase: quiere decir que dejen de molestarse el uno al otro, que no hace falta pelear porque los dos quieren lo mismo...no sé si me explico. "ah" sería como "ok?". "Voh"=vos...el equivalente en español es "tú".

Parece que el texto esté transcrito fonéticamente, ¿no? porque "sabis" es "sabéis" o "sabes" ... 

Espero estar ahora en lo cierto...


----------



## kali

aqui viene una mas... 

Oye ¿te acordai cuando en Valparaiso te sacaron la cresta?. Ahí si que _las viste verde_ ¿ah?

gracias


----------



## kali

Misao said:
			
		

> Parece que el texto esté transcrito fonéticamente, ¿no? porque "sabis" es "sabéis" o "sabes" ...
> 
> Espero estar ahora en lo cierto...


 
Muchas gracias, Misao, yo si entiendo todas esas diferencias foneticas, ellos siempre hablan asi y ya me he acostumbrado y el texto - es el texto original de los cripts del guion, pues se nota que no habian estudiando bien en la escuela los que lo redactaron  resulta que yo siendo extranjera podria ecribirlo sin faltas y errores mejor que ellos, pero la cosa es que a veces las frases no se entienden nada, me imagino que son referencias a algunos libros o musica o las cosas de las que se habla en la sociedad, y pues ningun extranjero lo entiende aunque sea hispanohablante. 
tengo muchos amigos de otros paises de latinoamerica y no me lo pueden explicar 
te agradezco "harto"  por tu ayuda. gracias


----------



## lory_k75

Yo viví en Chile más de un año, pero fue hace mucho tiempo y no me acuerdo de muchos de los modismos pero aquí va ..

creo que miechica es ser gay
no me voy a enganchar con tu neura - es como decir "no voy a dejar que tus nervios me afecten".. entiendo la 'neura' como una comida de coco...
 
no se la pesca ni en baja - tan torpe es que no es ni capaz de pescar cuando hay poca agua...
 
nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta - nunca se sabe que le pasa por la cabeza/ lo que se le ocurre

kali, hay un diccionario de modismos chilenos en la siguiente dirección que te puede servir. 

mainframe.cl/diccionario/diccionario.php

Suerte

Lory


----------



## kali

lory_k75 said:
			
		

> kali, hay un diccionario de modismos chilenos en la siguiente dirección que te puede servir.
> mainframe.cl/diccionario/diccionario.php
> Suerte
> Lory


 
Si gracias ya me lo baje todo y rebusque mil veces todo el internet pero hay cosas que simplemente no las hay 

y que piensan acerca de "Oye ¿te acordai cuando en Valparaiso te sacaron la cresta?. *Ahí si que las viste verde ¿ah? "*   verlas verde es como ver angelitos volando sobre la cabeza como en la caricatura "Tom & Jerry"


----------



## lory_k75

Aqui tienes más:
 
¿Es rica igual o no? ¿es rica o no? Oye cabezón, me sorprendiste… verdad… gracias… con tanto jote dando vuelta, por lo menos que tu hermano te cuide la pierna ¿o no? 
   Jote- Se refiere a alguien un poco tonto (también lo llamarían 'huevón') pero entre amigos puede referirse tambien amistosamente como amigo.. Creo que en este contexto quiere decir 'con tantos amigos por ahí, tu hermano podría cuidar de tu novia (pierna)'
 
Oye ¿te acordai cuando en Valparaiso te sacaron la cresta?. Ahí si que _las viste verde_ ¿ah?
Verselas verdes quiere decir pasarlo mal.
 
Espero que te sea de ayuda...
 
Lory


----------



## lory_k75

kali, ¡vaya trabajo el tuyo!

Han pasado diez años desde mis tiempos en Chile, pero sigue mandando si quieres e intento darle sentido...


----------



## kali

aqui va un dialogo que pues lo entiendo todo menos una frase
 
SORAYA
Ah, mala suerte ¡Salta pal lao! Casi quedai tuerto, por mochero, por curao y por pellizcar la uva a un hueón casao
LUCAS
¿En serio?
ALEX
No, guatón, esa cuestión es mentira ¿sabís que?, oye, me obligó a *afeitarlo a charchasos* ¿te acordai?... No, en todo caso, son pecados de juventud
 
eso de "afeitar a charchazos" antes leerlo bien yo pensaba que si se trataba de afeitar a alguien o razurar pero ahora me parece que no tiene nada que ver con afeitarse sino a a dar paliza o pegar fuerte o me equivoco?
gracias


----------



## lory_k75

Sí, asi lo entiendo tambien.. de tantas bofetadas lo dejaron sin pelo....


Lory


----------



## kali

la ortografia es original 

"sanguich de mechada con tomate "
 
_la mechada_ - es una verdura?


----------



## kali

una mas

"te-tengo que _hacer la caja_ con Benjamín"


----------



## lory_k75

Hacer la caja- Se refiere a contar el dinero (en un comercio) al final del día.

Lo de mechada no los e, lo siento. :O


----------



## lory_k75

Mi compañero sur americano dice que mechada es carne que se hace como a hilos (no es picada). No lo entiendo muy bien pero es carne de todos modos..


----------



## grabanales

Hola Karina, me llamo Gabriel y soy chileno.
Aquí está la traducción al español neutro:
"a charchasos" significa a golpes de puño o a bofetadas.
"hacerse el de las chacras" significa hacerse el desentendido o alegar desconocimiento de algo.
"neura" es similar a histeria o depresión, pero más leve y con alteración del estado de ánimo
"cabro e miechica" es una expresión popular para no decirle "hijo de put*" a un joven o niño.
"no pescar ni en bajada" significa mostrale a alguien desprecio o ignorarlo abiertamente.
"ese pendejo no se sabe lo que hace por la cresta" significa que no se sabe lo que hace ese joven. Específicamente, "por la cresta" es sólo una expresión de molestia.
Espero que te sirva. Por curiosidad, ¿cómo se llama la teleserie que estás traduciendo?
Adiós.

Gabriel Rabanales G.


----------



## kali

lo importante es que si no es verdura jajaja


----------



## grabanales

La carne mechada es carne de vacuno a la que se insertan trozos de zanahoria y ajo antes de cocinarla, quedando muy sabrosa una vez cocida.


----------



## lory_k75

¡Qué bien que llegaste Grabanales!
Parece que me había equivocado en casi todo... Una intenta hacer lo que se puede...



Lory


----------



## kali

grabanales said:
			
		

> Espero que te sirva. Por curiosidad, ¿cómo se llama la teleserie que estás traduciendo?
> Adiós.
> 
> Gabriel Rabanales G.




Hola Gabriel, muchas gracias porque ahora si todo esta mas claro que el agua y si tiene que ver con el contenido. la frase cabro y miechica decia la nana al hijo de los patrones y ahora si entiendo por que 
La novela se llama "Machos" seguro que todos la conocen porque dicen que tenia los mejores ratings y la van a estrenar aqui en Ucrania en enero. 
Yo nunca veo las novelas pero me encanta traducirlas. Las peliculas tambien pero son demasiado cortas como para poder aprender algo.

Bueno gracias a todos por ayudar y espero que no se molesten si voy a seguir preguntando.
Saludos desde Ucrania.


----------



## fsabroso

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas?
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
> soi cabro e miechica
> no se la pesca, ni en baja
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


Hola Kali,

Viví en Chile 5 años, y me divierten los terminos que usan, en realidad es como otro idioma.
a *charchasos*, es a golpes.
"*pa' que te hacis el de las charcas*", es fingir ser muy humilde (pa = para que, porque, hacis = te haces, finges)
"*no me voy a enganchar con tu neura*", neura = problema, molestia.
"*soi cabro e miechica*" = eres un muchacho de mierda. (soi = sois vos, cabro = joven, muchacho, miechica = mierda)
"*no se le pesca, ni en baja*", no se le pesca = no le hacen caso / ni en baja = ni cuando esta tranquilo.
"...*sabís*", sabes que..
"*por la cresta*" enojo, preocupación.

"*Chaolin bombin*", nos vemos.


----------



## kali

otra mas

Oye, que soy _grupienta_, te pasaste!


----------



## kali

una frase donde todo esta claro pero que no corresponde al contenido. 

_Oye, te falta puro ser de la U para ser un verdadero príncipe azul a ti ¿ah?_

la cosa es que la persona a quien se refiere ya es medico ya se graduo, tiene como 27 anos, creo. entonces, supongo que "ser de la U(niversidad) tiene otro sentido?
help
__


----------



## Mita

¡Hola!

Aquí otra chilenita, tratando de ayudar :
A charchazos = Como ya dijeron, es "a golpes".
No me voy a enganchar con tu neura = "Neura" significa algo como "neurosis", probablemente se refiere a que la persona que está hablando no se va a poner neurótico, histérico, sólo porque el otro lo está. Algo así como que no le va a seguir la corriente a la otra persona, que la otra persona no le va a contagiar su irritabilidad. ¿Me expliqué bien? :S
Soi cabro 'e miéchica = La explicación de Fsabroso me gustó mucho. 
No la pesca, ni en bajá (bajada) = Ya que conoces de jerga mexicana y argentina, podría decirte que "pescar" en Chile es como "pelar" en México o "dar bola" en Argentina.  Y "ni en bajada" es como "ni por casualidad". "No la pesca, ni en bajá" es como "no le presta nada de atención".
¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace, ¡por la cresta! = ¡No sé! ¿Sabes qué? En verdad no tengo idea, tú sabes que nunca se sabe lo que hace ese pendejo (pendejo = puede referirse a "niño" en forma despectiva, como también a una persona inmadura), ¡por la cresta! (por la cresta = expresión de enojo).
Anoche estuvo muy cebao (cebado) = Ésta no la conocía, pero "cebado" puede significar "muy bueno", entre otras cosas. Es como "cool" en inglés.
¿Es rica igual o no? ¿Es rica o no? Oye cabezón, me sorprendiste… verdad… gracias… con tanto jote dando vuelta, por lo menos que tu hermano te cuide la pierna ¿o no? = "Rica" es como "hot" en inglés, se refiere a que es muy bonita, sexy. "Cabezón" significa que tiene la cabeza grande, pero se usa como término de cariño también. "Jote" es la persona que jotea.  Y "jotear" es como... mmm "galantear". Espero que se entienda.  Y "pierna" es "novia"; también puede ser la chica con quien alguien sale, sin mucho compromiso.
Ese pololo tuyo no es más fresco porque no se levanta más temprano, él no tiene ningún derecho a pintarte el mono = "Pololo" es "novio". "Fresco" es un sinvergüenza. En la frase dice eso porque si se levantara más temprano estaría más tiempo despierto siendo un sinvergüenza y por eso sería más sinvergüenza todavía. "Pintar el mono" en este caso puede significar hacer una escena de celos o hacer un escándalo por alguna actitud hecha por otra persona. Probablemente ese hombre regañó a su novia por alguna acción de ella, o sea, le pintó el mono.
¿Por qué siempre te metís en las patas de los caballos, tú, cabro? = Meterse en las patas de los caballos es como andarse buscando problemas. Y "cabro" significa "niño".
No nos pisemos la capa entre súper héroes = ¿Conoces el dicho "no nos veamos la suerte entre gitanos"? Esto significa lo mismo. Lo que le quiere decirle a la otra persona es que no se haga el tonto, si los dos saben perfectamente que a este chico le gusta estar con varias mujeres a la vez.
Ahí sí que la viste verde = Es como... "ahí sí que te viste en problemas", "ahí sí que te asustaste".
Hacer la caja = Sacar cuentas, contar el dinero de un negocio al final de la jornada.
Grupienta = Chamullenta, que dice grupos , que dice mentiras.

En la frase de la "U" creo que no se refiere a la "U" en el sentido de unirvesidad. En este caso se refiere al equipo de fútbol de la Univesidad de Chile, que se caracteriza por su color azul. 

¡Espero que te haya servido! 

Saludos,

PD: Por cierto, buenísima teleserie,  ¡mish!


----------



## grabanales

kali said:
			
		

> otra mas
> 
> Oye, que soy _grupienta_, te pasaste!


 
Kali:

Ser "grupiento,a" es ser mentiroso, pero sin llegar a extremos. Son mentiras suaves.

Gabriel Rabanales G.


----------



## kali

Un amigo mexicano me dijo que "grupienta" se dice a las personas que les gusta salir con sus amigos, osea cuando un grupo de amigos sale a un bar o a una disco algo asi. y asi puse yo porque a continuacion va la frase "te pasaste" que ademas de "excederse" puede significar algo tipo "hiciste muy bien". y ahora veo que todo es al reves 
gracias a todos


----------



## kali

Hola gente!
que opinan sobre esto "Bueno, entonces ¿por qué no pintas gordas?, _*de frentón,*_ mujeres gordas"
"de frente" no tiene sentido y no tengo mas ideas


----------



## kali

otro rompecabezas mas

Es muy raro ¿sabís que?, yo _*en las monjas*_, era super intregá, los profes a mí me amaban, no podían vivir sin mí, en cambio esta Isabel Füller me mira con una cara de asco ¡a mí! qué soy super encantadora 

"en las monjas" me imagino que teoricamente se refiere a una escuela o colegio donde estudio, pero por que "monjas"?


----------



## belén

¡¡Lo de las monjas lo sé!! (que alegría, por fin entiendo algo de este hilo  ) 
Colegio de monjas es un colegio de caracter religioso (o sea, es una escuela normal, no es que enseñen para ser monjas) en el que las profesoras son monjas y toda la filosofía del centro va parejo con la creencia católica, en el caso de las monjas, concretamente, con la creencia de la orden en particular.Están por ejemplo las escolapias, las agustinas, los franciscanos, los jesuitas, etc..

También hay colegios de curas, frailes etc.

Antiguamente las niñas iban a colegios de monjas y los niños a colegios de curas. 

Be


----------



## kali

Gracias, Belen, ahora si estoy segura de que la chica, (que por cierto tambien se llama Belen  pero Cruchaga) habla de su cole o universidad.

aqui va otra frase:

Tía, la blusita es verde - ¿Cómo se te ocurre, niña? Es azul _*aquí y en la quebrá del ají*_
 
la encontre en internet pero la verdad es que no entiendo si es como aqui y alla? pero y eso del aji, que tiene que ver? 

estoy bien confundida


----------



## kali

otra vez soy yo con una duda:

_¿No? Oye por que como que desde que tú estai en el bar ella *anda como más producia*, no sé..._ 

la cosa es que ya he encontrado una frase donde la palabra "produccion" significa "maquillaje o pintura" que las mujeres echamos en cantidades a nuestras caras, bueno, algunas si :0
en este sentido "andar mas producida" quiere decir "mas arreglada, mas pintada" o simplemente que trabaja mejor y le sale todo como mas productivo, no se....
que opinan?


----------



## kali

ahora se trata de gastronomia 

_GUSTAVO
Sonita ¿le envuelvo unas empanaditas a la Cleme?
CLEMENCIA
Ay, Gustavito, echame hartas de _*hostiones*

no encontre esa palabra en ningun diccionario pero me imagino que se trata de algun relleno y pues solo quisiera saber de que se trata, si son frutas o verduras o carne porque aca igual nadie tiene ni la menor idea de como son ni siquiera como se ven jeje


----------



## kali

otra vez gastronomia

Armandito, _*los peques*_ tienen servido ¿vamos, niños?

yo solo se que los Peques son unos duendes animados, segun recuerdo en Argentina, pero no creo que los pudieran cocinar a los pobresitos...  
debe ser otra cosa, no?


----------



## kali

hay dos frases mas que a los mejor tienen errores gramaticales, pero de todas maneras me gustaria saber si es propio para el habla de los chilenos

_Hola, hola ¿qué tal?... bueno, me tengo que ir, paso a buscar a Nicolás *más rato *_(no deberia ser *mas al rato* o *mas tarde*?)

_no pongan la música a todo volumen, porque *nos van a sacar un parte*_
esto de *un parte* no lo entiendo, es como *nos van a denunciar/acusar*? o *nos vas a sacar de esta parte*?

mmm


----------



## Mita

¡Hola de nuevo!

Voy a tratar de ayudar en algo :

"Bueno, entonces ¿por qué no pintas gordas?,de frentón, mujeres gordas" = ¿Esto se lo decían al hombre que pintaba mujeres desnudas a escondidas?  "De frentón" significa "de frente", no conozco otro significado que pueda tener.

La explicación de "las monjas" de Belén está bien.  Pero cabe agregar que en Chile dos colegios muy tradicionales y antiguos son las Monjas Francesas y los Padres Franceses. Así que con "las Monjas" se refiere a ese colegio en específico. 

Aquí y en la quebrá del ají = Aquí y en la quebrada del ají. Esta es simplemente una frase que quiere decir "aquí y en todas partes".

Anda más producida = Anda más arreglada.  

Los ostiones son una especie de ostra. En Chile hay empanadas de pino (carne, cebolla y otros ingredientes), de queso, napolitana (con queso, jamón y tomate) y de mariscos. Clemencia le pedía a Gustavo empanadas de ostiones.

Los peques = Los pequeños, los niños. 

Saluditos,


----------



## Mita

kali said:
			
		

> hay dos frases mas que a los mejor tienen errores gramaticales, pero de todas maneras me gustaria saber si es propio para el habla de los chilenos
> 
> _Hola, hola ¿qué tal?... bueno, me tengo que ir, paso a buscar a Nicolás *más rato *_(no deberia ser *mas al rato* o *mas tarde*?)
> 
> _no pongan la música a todo volumen, porque *nos van a sacar un parte*_
> esto de *un parte* no lo entiendo, es como *nos van a denunciar/acusar*? o *nos vas a sacar de esta parte*?
> 
> mmm


Más rato = Más tarde. En Chile usamos "más rato" bastante seguido. 

Un parte es una amonestación que hace un carabinero (policía). Es un papelito que te dan y tienes que pagar cierta suma de dinero; es como una multa. ¿Se entiende?


----------



## kali

Muchas gracias, Mita!

Dos preguntitas mas:

que es un "cortito"
_Ah, heavy, heavy ya... se trata de que yo hago una pregunta y la que _
_dice no, se para y se toma *un cortito de pisco *_ - una copita?

y aqui pongo un dialogo que la verdad es que no cacho el sentido

_JOSEFINA
Tan seriota que es la Valentina
ESTELA
Seriota, pero tú le empiezas a sacar y a sacar...
JOSEFINA
Si, si y se larga._

"seriota" es seria?
que quiere decir con eso de "sacar y sacar"?
"se larga" - "se va"?
 

mil millones de trillones de gracias!


----------



## kali

tengo unas dudas mas..

_KIARA
Obvio que sí.
URSULA
Obvio que no te creo.
MÓNICA
No, *mojón,* hay que creer en la mitad de las cosas que dice esta cabra chica._

yo encontre 4 significaciones para la palabra mojon y la cosa es que inguna tiene que ver con el contenido :s


----------



## kali

como se ve la persona que tiene "_*la cara de moai"*_ ?


----------



## kali

estoy con dos frases que tienen que ver con el italiano, supongo

_se te va el tren se aleja en la “*lontanaza”*_
y
_¡wuuuuuaaaaa! ¡oye, ya, ya, cuenten cuenten! ¡¿dónde tienen escondido el *vedetto*?!_

la lontanaza y el vedetto me imagino que son palabras de origen italiano, yo tengo un diccionario italiano pero ahi no hay nada parecido 
F1 F1 F1


----------



## karen447

Kali.. me he reido muchisimo con las frases chilenas.. y es que al verlas escritas se ven realmente divertidas.. como uno está immerso en el lenguaje a diario, no te das cuenta de que en realidad los chilenos tenemos MUCHOS modismos.. o muletillas.. o frases unicas de este país.. me encantaria ayudarte en todo lo que pueda.. vi Machos y la recuerdo perfectamente.. asi que para servirte estamos.. 
Felicitaciones a MITA que ha echo un muy buen trabajo.. y ojala que la teleserie tenga tanto exito en Ukrania como aca en Chile.. 
Una chilenita mas..
Karen..


----------



## karen447

*un cortito de pisco : *si si.. es una copita.. es el licor puro sin bebida o gaseosa..
_JOSEFINA
Tan seriota que es la Valentina : _seria
_ESTELA
Seriota, pero tú le empiezas a sacar y a sacar... _: sacar informacion
_JOSEFINA
Si, si y se larga. :_ lo cuenta todo
*mojón *: se le dice asi a un niño pequeño y travieso
*vedetto *: es un bailarin normalmente contratado para shows en despedidas de soltera.. hacen un baile sensual y a menudo terminan sin ropa (vedette: igual pero una mujer)


----------



## Mita

Y los moai son unas estatuas típicas de la Isla de Pascua (en Chile ). La frase se refiere a que alguien tiene la cara parecida a la de un moai (cabeza grande, un poco narigón...).


----------



## fraktl

hola flaca, aki tb de chile cualkier cosa preguntai no mas , niun atao en responderle... jajaja
en serio super entretenio jajaj
en todo caso aki las cabras le atinaron a todo, 
chavela.


----------



## kali

hola gente, otra vez soy soy. ya si me va mejor pero igual hay momentos cuando no me queda otra que escribir aca.

_1. ! Tú yo *estamos viviendo al tres y al cuatro*, te dai cuenta ¿o no? estamos super lejos de nuestras familias y vo que te tomai lo primero que encontrai pa pasar el trago amargo_ 
- como muy pobre?

_2. Ahora sí que *se las mandó* la Mónica. Por culpa suya capaz que _
_pierda a la única amiga que tengo._
- llego demasiado lejos?

_3. Bueno practicamente los últimos invitados ya se están yendo y... nos estamos quedando nosotros, *acachados con la comida, los tragos*..._
- eso de "acachados" no lo entiendo. yo se que "estar acachado" significa estar en desuso o algo asi. pero en este contexto se me suena un cachito raro :S


----------



## grabanales

kali said:
			
		

> otro rompecabezas mas
> 
> Es muy raro ¿sabís que?, yo _*en las monjas*_, era super intregá, los profes a mí me amaban, no podían vivir sin mí, en cambio esta Isabel Füller me mira con una cara de asco ¡a mí! qué soy super encantadora
> 
> "en las monjas" me imagino que teoricamente se refiere a una escuela o colegio donde estudio, pero por que "monjas"?


 
Hola, Kali:

Aquí Gabriel Rabanales de nuevo desde Chile.
"En las monjas" significa que la persona estudió en un colegio católico, regentado por monjas, es decir, un colegio católico para mujeres.
"de frentón" significa hacer algo de una vez por todas, de buenas a primeras.
También veo por ahí que preguntaste por "mojón". Esta es una expresión malsonante que se usa para designar a un niño o niña pequeño.
"vivir al tres y al cuatro" significa vivir modestamente, con escasez de dinero.
"se las mandó" es hacer un desaguisado, es provocar un desastre.
"quedar acachado" es quedar con exceso de productos o de bienes que pensaban destinarse a la venta o al consumo, sin saber que hacer con ellos.

Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## kali

Gracias a todos! 
Gabriel, gracias por lo de "de frenton"  ya empece a perder la esperanza  

hay unas cosas mas

_¿Para que vamos a embarrar la tarde? ¿Por qué no vamos a mi departamento y lo conocen *a la pasada*? _(se trata del departamento)

hablan dos amantes _- yo *te hago un nanay* y se te pasan todas las tonteras ¿ya?_
si "hacer un nanay" significa lo que me imagino, entonces mi redactora no me lo va a aceptar


----------



## grabanales

kali said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos!
> Gabriel, gracias por lo de "de frenton"  ya empece a perder la esperanza
> 
> hay unas cosas mas
> 
> _¿Para que vamos a embarrar la tarde? ¿Por qué no vamos a mi departamento y lo conocen *a la pasada*? _(se trata del departamento)
> 
> hablan dos amantes _- yo *te hago un nanay* y se te pasan todas las tonteras ¿ya?_
> si "hacer un nanay" significa lo que me imagino, entonces mi redactora no me lo va a aceptar


 
Kali:
conocer algo "a la pasada" significa conocerlo a la rápida, de un vistazo.
"un nanay" significa una caricia, una ternura. Lo que estabas pensando tiene varios nombres en Chile, pero creo que no te los puedo decir aquí en público...
Sigue enviando tus dudas, que trataré de ayudarte todo lo que pueda.
Saludos.

Gabriel Rabanales


----------



## kali

hola gente! feliz Navidad y prospero Año Nuevo! 
de hecho nosotros celebramos la Navidad el 7 de enero porque somos ortodoxos, pero cada año mas gente festeja la Navidad catolica tambien, osea tenemos dos Navidades yujuuu 

bueno, ahora estoy terminando una serie y hay algo que no entiendo, a ver si alguien me pueda ayudar:

1) _¿Cómo quiere que me quede yo sola aquí *aperrando con la tremenda ni que chiva* po, don Ángel?_ 
*... yo sola aqui enfrentando el problema "ni que chiva" - que significaria?*

2) es una conversacion de tres amigas que se pelearon
_JOSEFINA
El Señor nos pone estas pruebas, Valentina. Mira gorda, finalmente pase lo que pase tienes que pensar que todo ocurre para mejor
BELEN
Sí...
ESTELA
*El festival del lugar común ¿Hum?
*JOSEFINA
Nadie está hablando contigo, linda.
ESTELA
No, si me había dado cuenta,  ni siquiera tuviste la decencia de saludarme, fijate_
*a que se debe la frase del festival?*

gracias a todos
Karina


----------



## karen447

_*la tremenda ni que chiva* : _la tremenda mentira.. chiva aca es una mentira.. que tambien llamamos *grupo* o *chamuyo.. *
con la otra frase no te puedo ayudar porque no la conozco.. pero me tinca (yo creo) que puede ser como algo irónico referente a que a todo el mundo se le dice eso como consuelo (eso de que Dios hace las cosas por algo).. es lo que yo creo.. nose si alguien mas te podria dar otra opinion al respecto.. pero NO es un chilenismo..
Saludos..


----------



## kali

Hola, Karen, gusto de volver a verte y gracias por lo de la chiva, de hecho mo lo imaginaba pero me despisto esa interjeccion "ni". No sabia a que la pego 
aqui tengo dos cosas mas:
_1) GUSTAVO_
_...Cómo está tu elongación, cómo está tu equilibrio, cómo está tu manejo con el espacio ¿ah? *con el pasto*, con la transformación constante de la vida ¿me entendis o no?
ANTONIO
No mucho compadre, pero dale no más, loco, yo te sigo_
se trata de la comida espiritual o algo asi?

_2) JOSEFINA_
_Ojalá encuentres luego tu "obra de arte" oye, *lo que es yo me voy a ir a comprar. Aunque no  tengo na que gastar, voy a ir comprar.*_
No entendi bien que es lo que quiere comprar la loca de Josefina. Cuando dice "lo que es.." - se refiere a una verdadera obra de arte o a la de su esposo? 
El problema es que los scripts de esa novela vienen con muuuuuuchos errores, sin comas ni nada y a veces es una tortura entender de que se esta tratando


----------



## Orgullomoore

Quizá haya querido decir "lo que sea, voy a ir a comprarlo"...pero no sé porque me meto yo  Yo de chilenismos no sé na


----------



## kali

necesito ayuda con dos cositas 

_1) Tú eres *lejos* lo más importante que me ha pasado en el mundo ¿ya?_
que quiere decir la palabra lejos en esta frase?

_2) *subgerente operacional* de una compañía de vapores_…
yo me imagino que en este caso no se trata de un chilenismo como tal, pero de que exactamente es encargado el subgerente *operacional*?


----------



## kali

sigo

_3) Parecen bailarines de ballet, *con tut**ú* y todo_
_4) No hacemos ná, *cachando los motes* no más_
_5) Vieras *con el pastelito que me salió* Ariel hoy!_
_6) Papá, si no es por Ariel, *esta usted no la cuenta*._
_7) FANOR_
_Yo buscando mis obras por cielo, mar y tierra y resulta que estaban en mi propia casa…_
_JOSEFINA_
_Nuestra casa, gordo_ _*y la boca te queda donde mismo*._
_8) SORAYA
Si obvio , poh, lo que pasa es que yo hace rato  quería ser mamá, cachai.
MÓNICA
Ah Seguro, y por eso *te calzaste a Alex*.
_


----------



## kali

ay, una cosa importante, no se si solo se trata de Viña del Mar o de todo Chile... que servicio tiene el telefono 133?


----------



## karen447

*lo que es yo (*En cuanto a mí, en lo que a mi concierne, yo_*) me voy a ir a comprar. Aunque no tengo na (*_nada de dinero_*) que gastar...*_* voy a ir comprar*:
_Tú eres *lejos* lo más importante que me ha pasado en el mundo:_ esto es una expresión para exagerar.. por ejemplo: jack nicholson es LEJOS el mejor actor del mundo.. es como decir: tu eres definitivamente lo mas importante _que me ha pasado en el mundo_ 
_*subgerente operacional* de una compañía de vapores:_ gerente es manager.. subgerente es un grado menor que el manager y operacional quiere decir de operaciones.. 
_3) Parecen bailarines de ballet, *con tut**ú* y todo:_ tutú es la falda que utilizan los bailarines de ballet, o que parece falda.. una cosa redonda que se ponen en la cintura para bailar..
_4) No hacemos ná, *cachando los motes* no más: _cachar el mote es ver que pasa.. observar situaciones.
_5) Vieras *con el pastelito que me salió* Ariel hoy!: vieras con la sorpresa que salió Ariel hoy!.._ aunque pastelito tiene una connotacion un poco negativa
_6) Papá, si no es por Ariel, *ésta usted no la cuenta*._como que ariel le salvó la vida.. si no fuera por él, no podría contar o narrar luego lo que acaba de ocurrir.
_7) FANOR_
_Yo buscando mis obras por cielo, mar y tierra y resulta que estaban en mi propia casa…_
_JOSEFINA_
_Nuestra casa, gordo_ _*y la boca te queda donde mismo*._es una expresión para corregir a alguien.. que quiere decir que la boca no se va a mover de su lugar si dices las cosas como corresponde.. muy utilizado por ejemplo en dialogos como: 
A) como estás Manuel?
B) DON Manuel, y la boca te queda ahi mismo.....
Se entiende??.. en este caso josefina corrige que la casa no es solo de él, sino de ambos.
_8) SORAYA_
_Si obvio , poh, lo que pasa es que yo hace rato quería ser mamá, cachai._
_MÓNICA_
_Ah Seguro, y por eso *te calzaste a Alex*.:_elegiste.. pero una eleccion por conveniencia.
*el telefono 133: *es el numero de los carabineros (la policía)

Espero haberte ayudado..


----------



## kali

Karen, gracias, me salvaste la vida 
aqui tengo dos cosas mas. no son tan incompresibles, pero necesito estar segura 100% 

_9) ARIEL_
_Bueno ese es mi pronóstico, el doctor Fuenzalida dice que Usted debería quedarse más tiempo acá._
_ANGEL_
_¡A porque ese *es un comerciante* po.!_
no entiendo un poco que tiene que ver ser comerciante en este contexto. puede ser que es malo como profesional, como medico o es otra cosa?

_10) __*uno no sabe como va a venir la mano* en cualquier momento es como que te pueden tirar encima un balde de agua helada._

 
_11) ¡*Jabones de gengibre!* ¡pero mi amor, si son carísimos!_
No se, tal vez yo no entiendo algo o sera solo porque aqui no existe eso... pero que es esto de jabones de gengibre y que tienen de bueno para ser tan caros u que todos los quieran  

muchas gracias!


----------



## kali

pongo todo el contexto porque es algo realmente que no entiendo

_12) _
_FERNANDA VISTIENDO EL UNIFORME DE PROFESORA BASICA O PARVULARIA._
_LUCAS SE LEVANTA DE LA SILLA, DA UNAS VUELTAS INPECCIONANDO EL LOOK_
_LUCAS_
_Sabe que *ya tengo Isapre*._
_LOS DOS RIEN._

Yo busque en internet que es "isapre" y segun entendi, es como un sistema de seguridad medica obligatoria pero privada, mil disculpas si me equivoco, porque aqui no existe nada parecido y me es dificil comprender como funciona todo eso. Pero el problema es que no "cacho" que tan chistoso tiene esa o ese isapre, que los dos por poco se murieron de risa con esa frase    HELP HELP HELP


----------



## karen447

_9) ARIEL_
_Bueno ese es mi pronóstico, el doctor Fuenzalida dice que Usted debería quedarse más tiempo acá._
_ANGEL_
_¡A porque ese *es un comerciante* po.!_
Comerciante es la persona que tiene un negocio donde vende algo.. ya sea restaurant o tiendas de ropa, cualquier cosa.. su oficio es "comerciante".. ahora, se les dice comerciantes aca a la gente que siempre busca obtener ganancias.. por eso Angel quiere decir que al medico "le conviene" que se quede pues va a ganar dinero de esa manera.. comprendes?? es por conveniencia propia, no porque necesite _realmente_ quedarse mas tiempo.
_10) __*uno no sabe como va a venir la mano* en cualquier momento es como que te pueden tirar encima un balde de agua helada._
Que uno no sabe como van a suceder las cosas.. y lo del balde de agua helada no es literal tampoco.. que te caiga un balde de agua helada es que te llegue una sorpresa muy grande, tan grande que te deja con esa sensacion (cuando te cae agua helada encima).. aunque la otra connotacion que tiene "la mano" es como de castigo.. mano dura o mano blanda.. mano dura es castigar fuertemente.. y mano blanda es cuando el castigo es leve.. ve el contexto y utiliza la que corresponda.


_11) ¡*Jabones de gengibre!* ¡pero mi amor, si son carísimos!_
No se, tal vez yo no entiendo algo o sera solo porque aqui no existe eso... pero que es esto de jabones de gengibre y que tienen de bueno para ser tan caros u que todos los quieran  
No le veo mayor trasfondo.. es solo eso..
_Sabe que *ya tengo Isapre*_
Tampoco le veo el chiste a eso.. y sí, la isapre es un sistema opcional de salud en chile.. privado.. es mas caro que el servicio que presta el gobierno, pero la atencion es mas rapida y de mejor calidad.  Y no le veo la risa.. quizas es para que ella se de cuenta de que él podría ser un buen partido.. nose, estoy adivinando porque tampoco entiendo.. pero me suena a coqueteo de parte de él..

Espero haber sido de ayuda.. saludos!!


----------



## kali

_13)_
_ALEX_
_Sí llévatelo, llevate también a esta rucia que *le están bajando como crisis de pánico.*_
_FERNANDA
¡Oye esto es lo último que esparaba de ti, lo último, Alex …
_
en mexico dicen "se le esta bajando" refiriendose a la "regla" o menstruacion de una mujer. no se tal vez en este caso tambien hay como un juego de palabras, porque ella se enojo mucho. que opinan?


----------



## karen447

mm.. nop.. en este caso quiere decir que la mina se está poniendo como histérica.. y le dicen eso para que se enoje.. es una manera de exagerar la reacción de ella.. las crisis de panico no se si las conoces pero son un tipo de enfermedad psiquiátrica en que la persona comienza a sentir sensacion de ahogo y miedo extremo, y se desesperan.. por eso le dicen que "le estan bajando _como _crisis de pánico".. que está haciendo ella mucho escándalo....


----------



## Perikolas

Tambien puedo ser util. Cualquier cosa preguntame no mas Kali. Soy 100% chileno


----------



## kali

hola, chicos, otra vez soy yo con una pregunta

_14) ¿Preferiste al el único Mercader que te podía asegurar *castidad* eterna?_

se trata de Adan, que era virgen y pues, eso de la castidad,,, tiene que ver con lo que va a serle fiel,, osea, no la va a traicionar y meterse con otras, o que no la va a tocar, y asi mismo va a asegurar la pureza de su relacion?


----------



## Polastudent

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos =  a golpes
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas? = hacerse el tonto
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!= no voy a tomar en cuenta tu mal humos tu enojo
> soi cabro e miechica= de porqueria
> no se la pesca, ni en baja= no lo toma en cuenta o en consideración a él o a ella
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta. = es un garabato
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


 

Karina: 

Yo soy chilena y te trataré de ayudar, I am Chilean and I will help you.
Arriba va la traducción.

Saludos

Pola


----------



## Polastudent

es neura no nuera, neura viene de neurotico (patología cuya sintomatología es irritabilidad).

Saludos

Pola


----------



## kali

_15) *Andar cagandose a todas las minas* que podis ¿eso es ser hombre? _
Me imagino que es "agarrarse la minas" pero es que se escucha bien feo y quiero estar segura si no es otra cosa.

_16) Solo *te vai a pegar el alcachofaso* ¿sabis cuando? Cuando la Fernanda empiece a mirar pal lado y *te jure de guata* que todavía te quiere._ 
Encontre en un diccionario de regionalizmos que *pegarse el alcachofaZo* es darse cuenta de algo. Pero en cuanto a *jurar de guata* - ni idea. Puede ser jurar por lo mas santo o no se....


----------



## Mita

¡Hola, Kali!

Te voy a ayudar con la 15 y la 16, porque la 14 no la entendí...  El resto Karen lo ha hecho perfecto. 

_15) *Andar cagandose a todas las minas* que podis ¿eso es ser hombre? _
"Cagarse a una mina" es serle infiel, ponerle los cuernos. O sea, la frase dice: "serle infiel a todas las mujeres que puedes, ¿eso es ser hombre?".
* La palabra "cagarse" es vulgar, pero en este contexto se usa mucho entre los jóvenes. Aunque yo prefiero decir "poner el gorro". 

_16) Solo *te vai a pegar el alcachofaso* ¿sabis cuando? Cuando la Fernanda empiece a mirar pal lado y *te jure de guata* que todavía te quiere._ 
La información que tienes es correcta. "Pegarse el alcachofazo" es darse cuenta de algo, en forma un tanto brusca. "Jurar de guata" es jurar por lo más sagrado...
Lo que la frase quiere decir es que en un tiempo Fernanda va a empezar a fijarse en otros minos y tal vez a serle infiel a la persona a la que le están hablando (supongo que le están hablando a Adán), y sin embargo le va a jurar a esta persona que todavía la quiere... Ahí recién esta persona (¿Adán?) se va a dar cuenta (supongo que se va a dar cuenta de que la está perdiendo... falta un poquito de contexto ).

Ojalá que te sirva,


----------



## kali

chicas, gracias, me ayudaron mucho.

creo que la 14 si tiene poco contexto. 
bueno, Alex esta furioso con Fernanda porque ella lo dejo y empezo a andar con Adan y pues vino a reclamarselo.
y la frase _¿Preferiste al el único Mercader que te podía asegurar *castidad* eterna? _se refiere a Adan, que sabemos que era virgen, el pobrecito  
en este sentido no entendi bien, que es lo que exactamente le podia asegurar siendo virgen - que no se meteria con otras o que no la iba a tocar a la Fernanda? es que mi diccionario dice las dos cosas y nunca antes he tenido que traducir esa palabra.


----------



## Mita

kali said:
			
		

> chicas, gracias, me ayudaron mucho.
> 
> creo que la 14 si tiene poco contexto.
> bueno, Alex esta furioso con Fernanda porque ella lo dejo y empezo a andar con Adan y pues vino a reclamarselo.
> y la frase _¿Preferiste al el único Mercader que te podía asegurar *castidad* eterna? _se refiere a Adan, que sabemos que era virgen, el pobrecito
> en este sentido no entendi bien, que es lo que exactamente le podia asegurar siendo virgen - que no se meteria con otras o que no la iba a tocar a la Fernanda? es que mi diccionario dice las dos cosas y nunca antes he tenido que traducir esa palabra.


Uy, ésta salió complicada para mí... La interpretación que le doy es que Alex le está dando una connotación negativa al hecho de que Adán sea virgen... Es como si le estuviera diciendo "habiendo tantos hombres que te pueden hacer feliz, ¿elegiste justo al que no te va a poder satisfacer sexualmente?". Es dicho en un tono medio irónico.
Bueno, así es como lo veo yo... A ver si te sirve. 

Saludos,


----------



## kali

Mita said:
			
		

> Uy, ésta salió complicada para mí... La interpretación que le doy es que Alex le está dando una connotación negativa al hecho de que Adán sea virgen... Es como si le estuviera diciendo "habiendo tantos hombres que te pueden hacer feliz, ¿elegiste justo al que no te va a poder satisfacer sexualmente?". Es dicho en un tono medio irónico.
> Bueno, así es como lo veo yo... A ver si te sirve.
> 
> Saludos,


 
esperemos que hayamos atinado  

aqui vengo con mas cosas>

17) _queris *superochos*?_
es algo "comestible"

18) 
_ANTONIO
A cachar los motes po, si igual me gusta ene la onda de la danza... Me gusta por que estos locos son libres ¿cachai? hacen lo quieren_
_KIARA
Libres serán, Antonio pero yo los encuentro unos *deflacuchentos, mas encima lampiño.* ¡Me carga esa onda! De verdad, me cargaría que te pusierai así_
eso de "lampiño" no lo entiendo bien. osea, la palabra como tal si, pero como en ucraniano no existe un sinomino adecuado, entonces necesito expilarlo con otras palabras y en este sentido necesito ayuda - lampiño es como depilado o es como carencia del pelo? 
y entonces, en que lugar del cuerpo?  porque en la cabeza ellos si lo tienen   Antonio tampoco tiene barba ni bigotes, entonces con que parte del cuerpo tiene que ver "ser lampiño" ? 
loco, no?


----------



## Mita

17) _queris *superochos*?_
Mmm... qué ricooo  Los Super8 son unas galletas tipo oblea de forma rectangular bañadas en chocolate... por MP te mando una fotito. 

18) 
_ANTONIO_
_A cachar los motes po, si igual me gusta ene la onda de la danza... Me gusta por que estos locos son libres ¿cachai? hacen lo quieren_
_KIARA_
_Libres serán, Antonio pero yo los encuentro unos *deflacuchentos, mas encima lampiños.* ¡Me carga esa onda! De verdad, me cargaría que te pusierai así_
Ahí supongo que en vez de "deflachuchentos" Kiara dijo "flacuchentos", que es una forma de decir "flacos", "delgados", en un tono despectivo. Lampiño acá supongo que es en el sentido de que no tienen vellos en el pecho, en los brazos, en las piernas (o que no tienen taaanto vello). Al menos así es el uso que siempre he oído que le dan a la palabra, y para mí lampiño es una persona que de nacimiento tiene poco pelo, no porque se depile. Pero puede ser que estos bailarines se depilen para verse más estilizados.


----------



## kali

chicas, muchas gracias!

Mita> lastima que aca no no se vendan los "super8", me encantan los dulces, los como en cantidades  

aqui vengo con mas rompecabezas>

_19) _
_PILAR
No, es que él no vive con nosotros, la verdad es que nunca nos casamos, somos muy buenos amigos, él es muy buen papá, pero no tengo pareja_
_ANGEL_
_Me da gusto ver a una mujer fuerte que ha sido capaz de *valérselas* por si sola_
>>es como mantenerse a si misma y ademas sin ayuda de nadie?

_20) ALEX
Por que la conozco, por eso. La Fernanda es una mujer echa y derecha, *es una mujer con carrete*, con experiencia... De verdad hermano ¿vo creis que ella va a estar muy contenta de meterse a la cama con un tipo que es...? 
(DESPECTIVO)... virgen y que no tiene la más minima idea de lo que tiene que hacer_
>>con carrete - la que ha pasado mucho tiempo "carreteando", divirtiendose?

_21) ALEX
Belén Cruchaga ¿Me vienes a *tirar otra bombita* como la de ayer?
BELÉN
Ay ya, no te pongas pesado conmigo ¿ya? todo lo que te dije era cierto, entiende, no me gusta que te metan el dedo en la boca_
>>acusar de algo? 

_22) ANGEL
Oye, córtala, Antonio, ninguno de mis hijos tiene mala vista, lee bien, hombre
ANTONIO
¡Pero si no veo po, papá!
DOCTOR
Colega, lo mejor es terminar con esta prueba para poder *hacer un DÍAgnostico más acucioso*_
>>acucioso - mas seguro?


----------



## karen447

_19) _
_PILAR_
_No, es que él no vive con nosotros, la verdad es que nunca nos casamos, somos muy buenos amigos, él es muy buen papá, pero no tengo pareja_
_ANGEL_
_Me da gusto ver a una mujer fuerte que ha sido capaz de *valérselas* por si sola_
>>es como mantenerse a si misma y ademas sin ayuda de nadie?
Sip Kari.. eso es.. ser autovalente.. que "se las arregla" sola.. justo lo que pensabas.
 
_20) ALEX_
_Por que la conozco, por eso. La Fernanda es una mujer echa y derecha, *es una mujer con carrete*, con experiencia... De verdad hermano ¿vo creis que ella va a estar muy contenta de meterse a la cama con un tipo que es...? _
_(DESPECTIVO)... virgen y que no tiene la más minima idea de lo que tiene que hacer_
>>con carrete - la que ha pasado mucho tiempo "carreteando", divirtiendose?
Sip.. puede ser.. una mina que está acostumbrada a otra cosa.. una mina con "mundo", con experiencia.. que sabe lo que quiere.. es la idea de la frase completa no??.
_21) ALEX_
_Belén Cruchaga ¿Me vienes a *tirar otra bombita* como la de ayer?_
_BELÉN_
_Ay ya, no te pongas pesado conmigo ¿ya? todo lo que te dije era cierto, entiende, no me gusta que te metan el dedo en la boca_
>>acusar de algo? 
Nono.. tirar otra bombita aca se refiere a que si viene a contarle algo tan grave como lo que le contó antes.. _(Ay ya, no te pongas pesado conmigo ¿ya? todo lo que te dije era cierto)_eso que le dijo tiene que haber sido algo muy importante, algo que lo sorprendió, por eso le pregunta acaso le va a "tirar otra bombita"
_22) ANGEL_
_Oye, córtala, Antonio, ninguno de mis hijos tiene mala vista, lee bien, hombre_
_ANTONIO_
_¡Pero si no veo po, papá!_
_DOCTOR_
_Colega, lo mejor es terminar con esta prueba para poder *hacer un DÍAgnostico más acucioso*_
>>acucioso - mas seguro?
Sip.. un diagnóstico mas exacto.. eso es.. Vas bien Kari!! ya le atinas a mas cosas jeje.. te felicito.. Saludos =D


----------



## karen447

Oye Kari.. quedé confusa.. ahora mirando bien la 21.. tu sabes lo que había pasado antes.. si la Belén acusó a este mino de algo entonces sí se refiere a acusar.. lo que pasa es que yo pensé que era algo que le habia dicho directamente a él.. o sino claro.. sería como: me vienes a acusar de nuevo.. o me vienes a hacer la misma de ayer..


----------



## kali

"hacer la misma de ayer" - justo!!! a veces lo mejor es poner algo mas abstracto que no se entienda de que se trata  

otra confusion
_23) BELÉN_
_Ahora dice que te ama, pero vamos a ver que pasará en los *qiubos*._

primero pense que era la palabra "quiubo" mal escrita. pero segun recuerdo, esta significa "que tal", los mexicanos tambien lo dicen a cada rato. pero no se pega al contexto.
entonces, puede ser que es una palabra escrita bien pero yo no la he encontrado en ninguna parte, o es la misma "quiubo" pero tiene otro sentido que tampoco lo encontre.


----------



## karen447

es la misma que tu dices.. pero ademas de un saludo.. aca se le llama "la hora de los quibos" a cuando algo va a ocurrir.. a ver como te explico.... ejemplo: puedes decir muchas cosas ahora.. pero ya te quiero ver a la hora de los quiubos....... a ver si va a actuar de la manera que dice.. cachai??
en este caso creo que quiere decir que él puede decir que la ama.. pero vamos a ver que pasa cuando las cosas se pongan feas.. o cuando ella realmente lo necesite.. algo asi.. 
me entendiste??


----------



## Mariño

Kali:
Yo soy chileno. 
"Vérselas verdes" es verse en aprietos, estar en dificultades.
"sacar la cresta" corresponde a recibir una paliza, ser golpeado.
Atte.
MARIÑO
Nota: Estuve en USA para un seminario mundial y conocí a varias muchachas ucranianas. Todas eran muy simpáticas y, de hecho, aun me escribo con una de ellas que vive en Rusia.


----------



## Mariño

Kali:
Pa_ra tus últimas consultas:  ese *es un comerciante* po.!_
Indica que al tipo sólo le interesa el dinero.

_*uno no sabe como va a venir la mano* No se sabe qué va a pasar. Las condiciones son inestables o desconocidas. Por ejemplo, cuando cambia un jefe, no se sabe si será gentil o rudo, rígido o flexible, etc.  _

 
_11) ¡*Jabones de gengibre!*   efectivamente es un tipo de jabón (ginger soap). No sé por qué lo ponen como algo muy caro. En Chile mismo, no es común.

Un abrazo.
Mariño
_


----------



## freddiematters

hola, puedo aprovechar y preguntarles sobre otra expresion que se usa en chile. soy canadiense nacido en chile, y fui criado hablando bastante chilensi el castellano, pero en mi casa no mas. fuera de la casa, hablaba puro ingles.

bueno, y por eso nunca estoy seguro de donde saco los dichos.  hoy dia, hablando con un amigo colombiano, se asombro que dije "lloviendo a chusos", porque el pensaba que era dicho colombiano.  pero estoy casi seguro que los chilenos tambien lo dicen.

yo se lo que significa (que esta lloviendo fuerte, "cats and dogs"), pero no estabamos seguro cual es el significado de "chusos" en esta frase.  y no lo encontre en ningun diccionario. los colombianos dicen "chusar" para "acuchillar" o "enterrar (por ej, un tenedor)".  entonces pensamos que a lo mejor "chusos" tiene que ver con eso.

a lo mejor los chilenos aqui saben?

muchas gracias, alejandro


----------



## Mariño

La palabra correcta es chuzos.
Un chuzo es una herramienta, una barra de hierro de aproximadamente  1 metro y medio de longitud, de 8 a 10 cms. (Unas dos pulgadas) de diámetro con extremos puntudos. Se usa para romper el concreto o la tierra dura.
La expresión está lloviendo a chuzos implica, entonces, que las gotas son tan grandes que llegan a romper el suelo.


----------



## freddiematters

wow, gracias mariño, ahora me siento tontito que no se me ocurrió buscar con "z".  bueno, me perdonan la falta de ortografía...


----------



## kali

hola gente, ya volvi. es increible, traduje 2 series sin duda alguna. y de nuevo ha aparecido cosas raras. bueno, tal vez no son nada raras pero no estoy 100% segura.

24) Angel se levanto' despue's de regresar del hospital y se encontro' con la Sonia. Ma's tarde las dos copuchentas Imelda y Soraya esta'n comentando la cena:
IMELDA
Oye ¿No notaste extraño a don Ángel?
SORAYA
¿Extraño?
IMELDA
Extraño 
SORAYA
¡Sí, obvio que extraño! ¿Cómo no va a andar extraño *si se anda ventilando con todas las corrientes de aire que hay en esta casa?*


----------



## Perikolas

kali said:
			
		

> hola gente, ya volvi. es increible, traduje 2 series sin duda alguna. y de nuevo ha aparecido cosas raras. bueno, tal vez no son nada raras pero no estoy 100% segura.
> 
> 24) Angel se levanto' despue's de regresar del hospital y se encontro' con la Sonia. Ma's tarde las dos copuchentas Imelda y Soraya esta'n comentando la cena:
> IMELDA
> Oye ¿No notaste extraño a don Ángel?
> SORAYA
> ¿Extraño?
> IMELDA
> Extraño
> SORAYA
> ¡Sí, obvio que extraño! ¿Cómo no va a andar extraño *si se anda ventilando con todas las corrientes de aire que hay en esta casa?*


 



Significa que Don Angel se pasea libremente  por la casa. Un enfermo por lo general debe guardar reposo en su cama.

Una traduccion mas entendible seria algo asi

Si, obvio que extrano, como no va a andar extrano si se anda paseando por todos los lugares en los que se producen corrientes de aire (flujo de aire) que hay en esta casa


Espero te sirva


----------



## kazijistan

Hola,Karina
               Yo sí soy chileno. y te puedo decir que "charchazo" es un golpe. ""chacras", pues así se escribe, es parte de una expresión que se dice así: "hacerse el de las chacras" vale decir, aparentar ingenuidad que no se tiene.


----------



## kazijistan

kARINA: NO PESCAR NI EN BAJADA (ASI SE DICE) QUIERE DECIR QUE TÚ U OTRA PERSONA LE RESULTAN TOTALMENTE INDIFERENTES AL RESTO O A ALGUIEN EN PARTICULAR. "PESCAR" SIGNIFICA TOMAR EN CUENTA. "NO PESCAR NI EN BAJADA" QUIERE DECIR QUE, AUNQUE VINIERA RODANDO EN UNA CUESTA, TAMPOCO SERÍA TOMADO EN CUENTA ¿TE QUEDA UN POCO MÁS CLARO AHÍ?


----------



## fito

Hola: Soy chileno así que creo te puedo ayudar, si tienes más dudas. Podrías decirme también que teleserie estás traduciendo.


Quería hacerte un alcance sobre miéchica. Esa palabra tiene dos sentidos significa gay, como en " parece que tu amigo es medio miéchica", pero en el habla popular también es una manera más "polite" de decir mierda en ese caso cabro 'e miéchica quiere en realidad decir cabro de mierda.

Fito


----------



## fito

ah ya sé que teleserie estás traduciendo . No me gustó esa teleserie, pero eso no evita que te ayude.

Creo entender bien lo del Mercader que "Podía asegurar la virginidad eterna" 
lo que ocurre es que ese personaje no podía tener relaciones sexuales porque tenía un trauma ya que su padre lo obligo a ir a un prostíbulo para que perdiera su virginidad.(Lo que hacía con todos sus hijos). Entonces el otro personaje trata de ser irónico.

Fito.


----------



## Nati_Chile

Acá se cree que al exponerse a las "corrientes (de aire)" puedes quedar "chueco" (con parálisis facial o en alguna otra parte del cuerpo), además de que pueden enfermarte, o no mejorarte si estás enfermo...

Parece que somos hartos chilenos...así que pregunta no más


----------



## karen447

¡Sí, obvio que extraño! ¿Cómo no va a andar extraño *si se anda ventilando con todas las corrientes de aire que hay en esta casa?*

Hola Kari, la gente acá tiene razón. Las corrientes de aire son vientos pequeños que se producen en una casa cuando abres por ejemplo dos ventanas.. o una ventana y una puerta.. cachai??.. y ventilarse o ventearse (de viento, ventilar = orear), es pasearse por entre esas corrientes sin considerar que es peligroso especialmente si el viejo viene saliendo del hospital, ya que su salud es delicada y podria resfriarse o algo.. Ël debería quedarse en cama, en vez de andarse "ventilando" por ahi.. se entiende??
Saludos, y felicitaciones por tus dos capitulos sin dudas!!


----------



## kali

hola gente, volvi y necesito su ayuda
_25) LOS ALUMNOS CONTESTAN UN FACSIMIL. KIARA CONVERSA CON CACHORRA MIENTRAS RESPONDEN._
_CACHORRA_
_Qué rabia, me cargan los *términos excluidos*._
Odio matematica en ucraniano y no entiendo ni papa ni mama en espanol. De que se esta tratando?

_26) CACHORRA_
_Andaba tan raro anoche… Sabis que por su culpa el Dieguito Bernal ni siquiera fue capaz de ir a dejarme a la casa._
_KIARA_
_¿La dura?_
_CACHORRA_
_Y *yo que le quería correr la boca* cuando..._
besar?

_27) KIARA_
_Loco, tiene nariz de mango_
_(RIE)_
_*Pero igual salva*…_
es como decir "pero igual es lindo" o "pero igual conviene"?

_28) AMARO Y MANUELA LLEGAN CARGANDO LA MAQUETA, ESTÁN CONVERSANDO MUY ENTUSIASMADOS._
_AMARO_
_Le dio lo mismo, ni siquiera me miró, ni me pescó, se sentó y *se pitió en la mitad del maqueta*_
esto de "se pitio" no tengo ni idea


----------



## fito

25) Los términos excluidos son una sección de la antigua prueba de aptitud verbal (vocabulario) que era necesaria para ingresar a la Universidad. Es la sección donde te presentan diferentes términos y tienes que seleccionar la opción que tiene más relación con el término principal. (son 5 opciones generlamente).

26) Es cuando un hombre o mujer  mueve su cara  para recibir  el beso en la boca  en vez de en la mejilla.

27) Exactamente

28) Pitearse algo es destruirlo o hacer que no funcione más. Referido a personas es matar a alguien.


----------



## Nati_Chile

Toda la razón


----------



## timaukel

hola, soy nuevo en esto, pero quiero tratar de hacer algunos aportes.
no te pesco, en chile,  significa: no me interesas, o: no me interesa lo que dices
soi cabro de miechica: es una forma suavizada de decir (perdon por la expresión) eres un cabro (niño) de mierda
la vistes verde, la vistes peluda: te encontrastes en graves aprietos, te vistes muy asustado

yo soy de chile, pero muchas de estas expresiones tampoco las comprendo completamente, aunque muchas son de uso común.
jote es un ave de rapiña, se refiere a los hombres interesados en conquistar mujeres
la pierna: la mujer, la esposa 
por la cresta: por la puta, for god`s sake, 
fresco: tiene un matiz menor que sinverguenza, (tal vez desvergonzado). difícil de traducir. 
un pololo fresco en este caso probablemente flirteará con otras mujeres sin aceptar culpa por ello,
pintar el mono es iniciar una discusión, pedir explicaciones en mala forma
neura se refiere a neurastenia
no voy a dejar que tu neurastenia me afecte, como dijo alguien antes
pisar la capa: en el campo, pisarle el poncho (manta) a alguien es provocarlo a pelear.  
meterse en, entre las patas de los caballos: meterse donde puede haber problemas, involucrarse en una situación en que uno puede salir perjudicado
para que te hacís el de las chacras, no charcas: ¿para qué simulas que no sabes nada? chacra es una pequeña granja

esto es todo con lo que puedo cooperar por el momento, para las otras expresiones consultaré con alguno de mis conocidos.

espero haber aportado en algo.
(algunas de las expresiones, especialmente las provenientes del mundo campesino, son totalmente aceptadas, pero otras sólo son utilizadas en ciertos niveles culturales).


----------



## timaukel

kali said:
			
		

> "hacer la misma de ayer" - justo!!! a veces lo mejor es poner algo mas abstracto que no se entienda de que se trata
> 
> otra confusion
> _23) BELÉN_
> _Ahora dice que te ama, pero vamos a ver que pasará en los *qiubos*._
> 
> primero pense que era la palabra "quiubo" mal escrita. pero segun recuerdo, esta significa "que tal", los mexicanos tambien lo dicen a cada rato. pero no se pega al contexto.
> entonces, puede ser que es una palabra escrita bien pero yo no la he encontrado en ninguna parte, o es la misma "quiubo" pero tiene otro sentido que tampoco lo encontre.


quiubo es un saludo, literalmente "¿qué hubo?,  pero también es encarar a alguien para pedirle explicaciones. 
ejemplo: el patrón al empleado ¿y quiubo?¿cumplistes la tarea que te encomendé? 
en el contexto presente probablemente se refiere a qué pasará cuando el que la ama deba demostrar eso con hechos.


----------



## kazijistan

a la hora de los "quiubos" quiere decir: " a la hora en que se ve si las personas son coherentes con lo que dicen que van a hacer, es decir a la hora de las decisiones.


----------



## kali

hola gente, muchas gracias a todos!
necesito que me aclaren una cosa: "Fiesta Mechona" es cuando dan la bienvenida a los nuevos estudiantes? o me equivoco?


----------



## Mita

kali said:
			
		

> hola gente, muchas gracias a todos!
> necesito que me aclaren una cosa: "Fiesta Mechona" es cuando dan la bienvenida a los nuevos estudiantes? o me equivoco?


¡Exacto!  Los "mechones" son los estudiantes de primer año, los novatos de la Universidad. Por lo tanto, la fiesta mechona es una fiesta para darles la bienvenida e integrarlos a la comunidad universitaria (aunque también es sólo una excusa para divertirse   ).

Saludos,


----------



## kali

>>> Gracias, Mita. Una preguntita mas acerca de la Mechona. Siempre eligen al rey y a la reyna? y si los "reyes" deben eligirse entre los nuevos o entre los estudiantes mayores?

>>> Ahora pongo una conversacion que tiene un momento que me deja perpleja, esta en negrita

_29) _
_ADAN
¿Qué pedirías?
FERNANDA
No te puedo contar, por que o si no, no se cumple
FERNANDA
Tiene que ver contigo.
ADAN
¿Conmigo?  A ver... ¿Qué?
(PIENSA)
Hum, a ver. Que yo... trabaje menos
FERNANDA
(NIEGA)
Hum hum
ADAN
¿No?
FERNANDA
(VUELVE A NEGAR)
Hum, hum
*ADAN
Que yooo... Que yoooo... te ayude a tener tus hijos*
FERNANDA
(NIEGA POR TERCERA VEZ)
Hum, hum
ADAN
¿Tampoco?
FERNANDA
(NEGANDO)
Hum, hum
ADAN
Que yo sea menos enrollado
FERNANDA
(NIEGA)
Hum, hum
ADAN
*Que  no me coma polillas*_

Primero es que no entiendo si quiere ser padre de sus hijos y lo de comer polillas me imagino  que es enrollarse o aferrarse a una idea o me equivoco?


----------



## kali

y una pregunta mas:
30) que es "carpa igloo"?
estara escrito mal? o si no, que significa y como se lee [oo]? como ?


----------



## karen447

hola kari!! como estas.. la primera.. a ver.. 
adan esta tratando de adivinar que es lo que quiere la fernanda verdad?? "que te ayude a tener tus hijos" es.. claro.. ser el padre de sus hijos.. pero le da una connotacion como de favor.. 
lo de las polillas no existe.. ni idea lo que es.. en serio aca nunca se ha usado.. quizas un error del guion.. o nose.. pero no cacho para nada eso..
y la carpa igloo es un tipo de carpa.. sabes lo que es carpa?? es lo que se usa cuando vas por ejemplo al campo y te quedas a dormir por ahi en un bosque.. armas una carpa.. y ésta carpa puede ser igloo, que tiene una forma media redondeada.. como donde viven los esquimales.. jaja.. que enredo.. ojala entiendas (revisa esto por si no cachas http://images.google.cl/images?hl=es&q=carpa%20iglu&sa=N&tab=wi ) 
Saludos de Chile..


----------



## karen447

ah.. me olvidaba.. es carpa iglu.. con U.. =D


----------



## gvergara

karen447 said:
			
		

> ah.. me olvidaba.. es carpa iglu.. con U.. =D


_Iglú_, con acento.

Gonzalo


----------



## kali

gracias, Karen, no se me ocurrio buscar en imagenes, que torpe soy.

aqui va otro
_BELEN
¡Ay, ya, mamá! Para. *No seai rancia*. ON/OFF ¿Dónde te apagai? Ya, para, *no me tiris mala vibra*
JOSEFINA
Insolente. Atrevida
BELEN
Ay, ya, no sea exagerá, *no le pongai tanto color*. Te quiero_

31) rancio segun entendi es una cosa que se perdio por mucho tiempo y se hizo vieja, enmohecida. refiriendose a una persona puede ser "la pasada de moda" o "arcaica"?

32) tirar mala vibra es lo mismo que mala onda?

33)y eso de poner color es sinonimo de exagerar o en este caso ella quiere decir otra cosa?


----------



## Nati_Chile

kali said:
			
		

> gracias, Karen, no se me ocurrio buscar en imagenes, que torpe soy.
> 
> aqui va otro
> _BELEN_
> _¡Ay, ya, mamá! Para. *No seai rancia*. ON/OFF ¿Dónde te apagai? Ya, para, *no me tiris mala vibra*_
> _JOSEFINA_
> _Insolente. Atrevida_
> _BELEN_
> _Ay, ya, no sea exagerá, *no le pongai tanto color*. Te quiero_
> 
> 31) rancio segun entendi es una cosa que se perdio por mucho tiempo y se hizo vieja, enmohecida. refiriendose a una persona puede ser "la pasada de moda" o "arcaica"?
> 
> 32) tirar mala vibra es lo mismo que mala onda?
> 
> 33)y eso de poner color es sinonimo de exagerar o en este caso ella quiere decir otra cosa?


 
Claro...una persona rancia es alguien que está haciendo o diciendo algo anticuado, o "mala onda".....tirar mala vibra es tirar mala onda, y poner color es exagerar.....ya estás toda una chilena


----------



## kali

hola a todos, ya volvi con unos rompecabezas, espero que me ayuden chicos

34)
_ALEX
Ya Mercader esta es tu noche OK. __*Te sabis hacer esa la Viña es un Festival?
*ARIEL
No, no se ninguna Viña qué.
ALEX
Ya, no importa, esa la inventamos con la Soraya, pero has lo que quieras ¿ya?_
*de esto no tengo ni la menor idea. tal vez se trata de hacer striptease y "la viña" tiene que ver con una cancion tipo tara-ra-rara de 9,5* *semanas?* *jeje*

_35)_
_ARMANDO SACA CUENTAS CON UNA CALCULADORA. 
ARMANDO
Yaaa, 22, quinientos…Adelante…__*Cifuentes
*GOLPES EN LA PUERTA. ADÁN ENTRA, ALGO TIMIDO.
ADÁN
Permiso Armando ¿Estai muy ocupado?
ARMANDO
No, no compadre, estaba sacando algunas cuentas. Es que lo que pasa que este asunto de la Van, me ha salido *media panera*._
*Eso de "Cifuentes" no lo encontre en ninguna parte, sera una pieza de repuesto para la van?*
*y "Salir panera"?*

_36)_
_ALEX
Lo importante de este cuento querida amiga Úrsula, perrita querida, es no Arrepentirse, __*¿la Cagué? ¡La cagé! Ya, pero Sólido.
*URSULA
¿Pero cómo quieres  que me no arrepienta?_ 
*cagarla es como meter la pata? y a que se refiere "pero Solido"? es como decir "tranquila, no te preocupis"?*

_37)_
_NACHO
(EXTRAÑADO)
¿Qué te metis  voh? O sea  si el *viejo de la Belén anda a pillizcones con la Isabel,* tú no tenis na´ que meterte, ¿Escuchaste? El problema es de su familia…_
*andar a pellizcones - cortejar o algo asi?*

_38)_
_JOSEFINA
No me digas eso, Fanor, estoy ubicada, soy tremendamente ubicada, tan ubicada que uno de estos días vas a llegar a la casa y no me vas a encontrar aquí.
FANOR
Bueno te ruego que la disculpes, pero  últimamente *anda con el genio muy tomado.*_
*segun el contenido se entiendo que se trata de mal genio, pero por que tomado? interesante....*

_39)_
_JOSEFINA
Estás resfriada 
ISABEL
Un poco, mmh
JOSEFINA
Debe  ser tanto sacarse la ropa. 
ISABEL
No, no creo que mis desnudos  tengan que ver con este resfrió señora.
JOSEFINA
Ah, ya…bueno entonces *alguien te debe estar destapando los pies*, quizás quien será. Je, je ¿eres casada, tienes pololo?_
*por que destapando y por que los pies? mejor decir para que? raro...*


----------



## Danielitop1982

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos, ya volvi con unos rompecabezas, espero que me ayuden chicos
> 
> 34)
> _ALEX
> Ya Mercader esta es tu noche OK. __*Te sabis hacer esa la Viña es un Festival?
> *ARIEL
> No, no se ninguna Viña qué.
> ALEX
> Ya, no importa, esa la inventamos con la Soraya, pero has lo que quieras ¿ya?_
> *de esto no tengo ni la menor idea. tal vez se trata de hacer striptease y "la viña" tiene que ver con una cancion tipo tara-ra-rara de 9,5* *semanas?* *jeje.
> 
> VIÑA DICE RELACION CON DOS COSAS. POR UN LADO, LA TELESERIE EN CUESTIÓN DENOMINADA MACHOS SE FILMÓ EN VIÑA DEL MAR UNA CIUDAD DE CHILE. POR LO DEMÁS, EN ESA CIUDAD ESTÁ EL FESTIVAL DE LA CANCIÓN DE VIÑA DEL MAR..ENTONCES PUEDE SER QUE SE RELACIONE CON ALGO ASÍ...SI TIENES ALGO UN POCO ANTES DE LA ORACIÓN QUE PUSISTE...SERÍA IDEAL..O ALGO DE GESTOS QUE HAGAN..PORQUE ASÍ SABRÉ QUE ES LO QUE QUIERE DECIR (SOY CHILENO Y VI LA TELESERIE)
> *
> _35)_
> _ARMANDO SACA CUENTAS CON UNA CALCULADORA.
> ARMANDO
> Yaaa, 22, quinientos…Adelante…__*Cifuentes.
> *GOLPES EN LA PUERTA. ADÁN ENTRA, ALGO TIMIDO.
> ADÁN
> Permiso Armando ¿Estai muy ocupado?
> ARMANDO
> No, no compadre, estaba sacando algunas cuentas. Es que lo que pasa que este asunto de la Van, me ha salido *media panera*._
> *Eso de "Cifuentes" no lo encontre en ninguna parte, sera una pieza de repuesto para la van?*
> *y "Salir panera"?
> 
> CIFUENTES ES UN APELLIDO CHILENO.
> SALIR PANERA = SALIR MUY COSTOSO.
> 
> *
> _36)_
> _ALEX
> Lo importante de este cuento querida amiga Úrsula, perrita querida, es no Arrepentirse, __*¿la Cagué? ¡La cagé! Ya, pero Sólido.
> *URSULA
> ¿Pero cómo quieres  que me no arrepienta?_
> *
> cagarla es como meter la pata? y a que se refiere "pero Solido"? es como decir "tranquila, no te preocupis"?*
> 
> *en este caso PERO SOLIDO, quiere decir: YA, pero hay que mantenerse firme. *
> 
> _
> 37)_
> _NACHO
> (EXTRAÑADO)
> ¿Qué te metis  voh? O sea  si el *viejo de la Belén anda a pillizcones con la Isabel,* tú no tenis na´ que meterte, ¿Escuchaste? El problema es de su familia…_
> *andar a pellizcones - cortejar o algo así?
> 
> ANDAR A PELLIZCONES QUIERE DECIR QUE ANDA MÁS QUE CORTEJANDO (MUY FORMAL) ES FLIRTEAR. *
> 
> 
> _38)_
> _JOSEFINA
> No me digas eso, Fanor, estoy ubicada, soy tremendamente ubicada, tan ubicada que uno de estos días vas a llegar a la casa y no me vas a encontrar aquí.
> FANOR
> Bueno te ruego que la disculpes, pero  últimamente *anda con el genio muy tomado.*_
> *segun el contenido se entiendo que se trata de mal genio, pero por que tomado? interesante....
> 
> TOMADO...A VER...ACÁ EN CHILE DECIR ESO QUIERE DECIR CON MAL GENIO...SI...Y SE DICE TOMADO EN EL SENTIDO DE QUE "EL GENIO ESTÁ TENSADO", RELACIONADO CON "TENGO TOMADO UN NERVIO...PARA EXPRESAR QUE EL NERVIO ESTÁ TIRANTE O EN TENSIÓN.
> *
> _39)_
> _JOSEFINA
> Estás resfriada
> ISABEL
> Un poco, mmh
> JOSEFINA
> Debe  ser tanto sacarse la ropa.
> ISABEL
> No, no creo que mis desnudos  tengan que ver con este resfr*ÍO* señora.(*OJO)*
> JOSEFINA
> Ah, ya…bueno entonces *alguien te debe estar destapando los pies*, quizás quien será. Je, je ¿eres casada, tienes pololo?_
> *por que destapando y por que los pies? mejor decir para que? raro...*
> 
> *JAJAJAJJAA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> DESTAPAR LOS PIES¡¡¡JAJAJA..QUE INCREIBLE...QUIZÁ MAS ADELANTE TE ENCUENTRES CON UN DESTAPANDO LAS PATITAS..EN FIN..QUIERE DECIR...QUE ESTAS ACOSTANDOTE SEXUALMENTE CON ALGUIEN ...Y QUE TE DESTAPA LOS PIES (SACA LA COLCHA QUE TE TAPA AL DORMIR) PARA HACER COSAS SEXUALES...ENTONCES...COMO TE DESTAPAN LOS PIES...TE RESFRIAS¡¡¡
> 
> INCREIBLE ESTO¡¡¡PREGUNTAME LO QUE QUIERAS
> CHAO
> 
> *


----------



## fito

Están bastante difíciles tus preguntas por falta de contexto, pero siendo chileno, puedo deducir algunas:

34) El festival de Viña, es un festival de música muy famoso acá en chile. La camción clásica de este festival decía: " Viña es un festival, música junto al mar..."
Supongo que esto hace referencia a que Ariel tenga una relación sexual en la playa.

35) sobre Cifuentes: ese es un apellido muy común que suele utilizarse acompañado de guatón al lado (en chile un guatón equivale a un millón de pesos) por desglose si está contando podría hacer referencia a un millón de pesos ; por otra parte como es un apellido común, tan solo es para hacer un chiste.
Respecto a salir panera, quiere decir que la Van está en mal estado y se queda en panne (detenida no anda). Salir en chile se usa para describir la calidad de un producto ej : la fruta salió muy madura.


36) si es meter la pata, pero más fuerte; ese "solido" es quizás no importa.

37) es más que coquetear, ya que hay un contacto fisico (pellizcar)

38) en chile está es una locución, también se usa con los nervios estar nervioso=andar con los nervios tomados; entonces andar con el genio tomado=estar enojado esto hace referencia a que una situación "toma tus nervios o genio y los "aprieta"

39) destapar las patitas es un dicho muy chileno que significa que estás resfriado porque la noche anterior tuviste sexo con alguien (para eso generalmente los pies se destapan)


Espero te sirva

Fito


----------



## Danielitop1982

UHMMMMMMMMMM
quedé pensando en lo de VIÑA...
Sácame de una duda..si la escena es algo así como preparando una canción o una presentación en público....puede ser que se esté haciendo referencia al himno típico del festival de la canción de viña del mar que dice algo así como:

VIña es un festival¡¡¡¡¡
música junto al mar¡¡¡¡¡¡
la la la la l...


----------



## kali

chicos, muchas gracias! ahora todo me queda claro.  
respecto a lo de Viña... la cosa es que el Alex vino con la Ursula bien borracha a la casa del Ariel para no dejarle otra que acostarse con ella.
aqui les pongo su conversacion:


_ARIEL
¿Qué te pasa, Ursula? ¿Te sientes mal?
URSULA
Sí, ¡No! Bien, super, no, estoy super bien. Lo que pasa es que estoy un poco ...cansada ja ja. Permiso, yo, voy a ir al baño... 
URSULA SALE. ALEX SE ACERCA A ARIEL.
ARIEL
¿Qué onda, hueón? ¿Qué pasa?
ALEX
Nada, campeón. Mira, usted mañana me da las gracias ¿Hum?
ARIEL
¿Las gracias por qué?
ALEX
¿Cómo que las gracias por qué? Por traerte la mina pa acá po, hueón. Si la tenis loca, tai listo, listo, no tenis na que hacer, en bandeja, hermano.
ARIEL
¿De qué estai hablando, Alex? Por favor...
ALEX
De vo, de vo y la Ursula... Hermanito ¿Qué pasa? ¡Vamos, Mercader, arriba, hombre!  ¿O me vai a decir que no te gustan las minas ahora?
ARIEL REACCIONA, AFLIGIDO. ALEX RIE, DESAFIANTE. 
ALEX
Ya Mercader esta es tu noche OK. Te sabis hacer esa la Viña es un Festival?
ARIEL
No, no se ninguna Viña qué.
ALEX
Ya, no importa, esa la inventamos con la Soraya, pero has lo que quieras ¿ya?
_
bueno, que opinan?


----------



## kali

Hola, que opinan sobre la "vaca" Quiere decir que es descendiente de la vaca o que?  no, no es cierto pero la verdad que no entiendo, a que se debe esa vaca...

_40)_
_SE DETIENEN FRENTE A UNA JAULA, DONDE UNA PAREJA DE MONOS.
SONIA
Iiiihhhh, mira que... cosa más lin...
ALONSO
Bueno, estos son tus antepasados, pues, Sonia, para que veai... 
SONIA
¿Sí? Los míos y los tuyos también...
ALONSO
*Sí, yo vengo en la vaca.*
SONIA
Jajajaja... iihhh, pero, ¡son maravillosos! ¿Y, y serán agresivos?
_


----------



## kali

hola, a ver si me pueden ayudar con esto:
ÁLEX
¡Entonces, poh, hermano, ése es el camino que tiene que seguir! El amor viene después... Ahora, tení que andar por ahí... derechito, paso firme, caminando con la Kiara, ¿ah? Y en la medida en que va recibiendo, uno después empieza a dar... y en la medida en que uno *va dando...* 
ANTONIO
*... va dando...*
ÁLEX
*... y dando... 
*ANTONIO
*... y dando...*
ÁLEX
*... y dando... y dando... jajajajajaj...*
ANTONIO
Nooo....¿Voh creí?
ÁLEX
Pero, obvio... obvio...

No tiene ese "dar" un doble significado? nosotros si tenemos un doble significado para la palabra dar, pero se refiere a las mujeres y no a los hombres... que quieren decir en este caso?


----------



## Perikolas

kali said:
			
		

> hola, a ver si me pueden ayudar con esto:
> ÁLEX
> ¡Entonces, poh, hermano, ése es el camino que tiene que seguir! El amor viene después... Ahora, tení que andar por ahí... derechito, paso firme, caminando con la Kiara, ¿ah? Y en la medida en que va recibiendo, uno después empieza a dar... y en la medida en que uno *va dando...*
> ANTONIO
> *... va dando...*
> ÁLEX
> *... y dando... *
> ANTONIO
> *... y dando...*
> ÁLEX
> *... y dando... y dando... jajajajajaj...*
> ANTONIO
> Nooo....¿Voh creí?
> ÁLEX
> Pero, obvio... obvio...
> 
> No tiene ese "dar" un doble significado? nosotros si tenemos un doble significado para la palabra dar, pero se refiere a las mujeres y no a los hombres... que quieren decir en este caso?


 

Sip tiene doble sentido. Es como introducir el pene. Perdon pero no tengo otra forma de explicarlo.


----------



## kali

Gracias, *Perikolas*,  es lo que me imaginaba pero no me atrevia a poner jeje  
Ahora estoy con otro problema, como decirlo que mi redactora no me mate por esas vulgaridades


----------



## kali

tengo otra duda, ojala que no sea tan vulgar otra vez.
El chico se llama _*Amaro*_ pero le dicen *Mamaro* para molestar. Y hasta los mayores se rien. Tiene que ver con *amar, *amadas y asi por el estilo?  
que gracioso


----------



## carola_fariasm

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas?
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
> soi cabro e miechica
> no se la pesca, ni en baja
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


 
Hola, me llamo Carolina y soy chilena. Supongo que estas trabajando en una teleserie llamada "Machos".
Me obligo a peinarlo a charchasos= me obligo a pegarle, darle cachetadas
el de las chacras = tonto
miechica= cabro de mierda
no se la pesca ni en baja = no le interesa ni en lo más mínimo
sabis= sabes
por la cresta= (palabra vulgar)


----------



## carola_fariasm

kali said:
			
		

> tengo otra duda, ojala que no sea tan vulgar otra vez.
> El chico se llama _*Amaro*_ pero le dicen *Mamaro* para molestar. Y hasta los mayores se rien. Tiene que ver con *amar, *amadas y asi por el estilo?
> que gracioso


 
Definitivamente estás trabajando en "Machos" y Amaro viene de la voz indígena Amar. Pero "Mamaro" quiere decir que es mamón en el sentido que tú escribes, pero también porque aquel personaje es muy apegado, muy mimado por su mamá, de ahí Mamón, y Mamaro.
Por lo menos esa era la perspectiva que yo tenía cuando vi esa teleserie. (Espero que esa haya sido también la de los escritores)


----------



## Patton

Hola Kali,
no se si alguien te menciono esta diferencia:
no la pesca ni en baja: no le pone nada de atencion, la ignora por completo.
pero si el caso fuera "no se la pesca ni en baja" seria distinto: que no se relacionaria (afectiva o sexualmente) con ella (el articulo "la" hace referencia a una mujer) por ningun motivo, aunque fuera muy facil.


----------



## kali

Gracias, Carolina, tienes razon, si se trata de "Machos". Es la primera teleserie chilena que llego hasta aca y tiene muhcos modismos que a veces no se entienden, bueno y tambien algunos momentos de la cultura y la sociedad chilena que aqui no se conocen. Pero poco a poco estamos "descifrandola"  

Patton, no pescar*SE*la ni en baja(da) significa que aunque (ella) se le este entregando, (el) no le hace caso, la rechaza, no se quiere meter con ella etc.. cierto?


----------



## kali

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede explicar "el chiste" de este dialogo:

ARMANDO
Como les estaba contando, con Pilar tenemos un proyecto bastante avanzado...sí.
PILAR
¡Pero, no cuentes, porque de repente no resulta! 
ARMANDO
me... mejor no contar...
VALENTINA
Bueno pero ¿Qué clase de proyecto?
ALONSO
A ver, a ver... pero no sean ambiguos... el proyecto incorpora palabras como “París”, como “cigüeña”...
_*PILAR Y VALENTINA
¡Ay, Alonso!
ARMANDO
Alonso, está el niño ahí, hombre...
ALONSO
Ay, pero por Dios, si son bromas... son tan serios...*_

Tal vez las palabras “París” y “cigüeña” tambien tienen algun doble sentido que yo desconozco? Algo que no se puede mencionar cuando los ninos estan escuchando...


----------



## Patton

Asi es Kali, entendiste perfectamente la idea.


----------



## karen447

hola kari tanto tiempo.. yo he estado super ocupada con mis traducciones tambien.. oye lo de Paris y cigüeña..... aca para no hablar de sexo directamente, se dice que a los bebés los trae la cigüeña (un ave blanca grande, no se si la conoces?) de París.. Es para explicar a los niños su procedencia.. =D


----------



## kali

Hola, Karen, me imagino que estabas muy ocupada, espero que te vaya todo bien. Gracias por lo de ciguenas, nosotros no decimos asi, aqui dicen a los hijos que los encontraron en el col  
Pero en unos cuentos traducidos si se menciona la ciguena pero lo de Paris lo escuche por primera vez de ti.

aqui tengo unas preguntas mas:

*yo me mande un condoro del porte de un buque*
yo hice un error pero que error? esto no lo encontre en ninguna parte, pero seguro que no tiene nada que ver con un buque, eso si que no

*despues de nuestra conversacion* *me quede pa' adentro*
como achacado?

*el rucio esta tirando los cortes a la Soraya*
ni idea, tal vez ella le gusto o tal vez la esta presionando pero no se

*no te hagai caldo de cabeza conmigo*
como si no entendiera nada?

graciass


----------



## karen447

*yo me mande un condoro del porte de un buque*yo hice un error pero que error? esto no lo encontre en ninguna parte, pero seguro que no tiene nada que ver con un buque, eso si que no
un condoro es un error, en eso estás bien.. del porte (tamaño) de un buque: quiere decir enorme, muy grande.. un buque es un barco, y los barcos son grandes.. esa es la analogía.
*despues de nuestra conversacion* *me quede pa' adentro*
como achacado?
mm quedarse pa'dentro es quedar en shock, muy impresionado, casi sin habla, sorprendido, como que no lo puede creer..
*el rucio esta tirando los cortes a la Soraya*
ni idea, tal vez ella le gusto o tal vez la esta presionando pero no se
esta lanzando indirectas, diciendole cosas para coquetear (piropos), eso se dice cuando un hombre quiere conquistar a una mina.. "le tira los cortes"..
*no te hagai caldo de cabeza conmigo*
como si no entendiera nada?
no trates de entenderme.. eso es.. una persona se hace caldo de cabeza cuando piensa mucho en algo, tratando de entender.

SUERTE!! Y saluditos..


----------



## Patton

Caldo de cabeza= que piensa mucho en un conflicto o problema buscando una solución.
en este caso en particular Karen tiene toda la razón, no trates de entenderme.
Otra sugerencia: No te compliques la vida tratando de entenderme.


----------



## kali

Hola, chicos. Gracias, Karen, gracias Patton, sus comentarios me ayudaron mucho.
aqui tengo una cosa mas que es un poco rara

_ÁNGEL
(RIENDO)
A ver, vamos preguntarle aquí a-a-a Carlitos, ¿cómo lo está pasando, cómo lo está pasando Carlitos?
CARLOS
(FELIZ)
¡Excelente, compadre, excelente!
ÁLEX
Papá...
ÁLEX
... ya nos pusimos a, ya nos pusimos a tono con, ya nos pusimos  a tono con, con Charlie...
ÁLEX
... es más, le vamos a dar...* ¡la corneta de plata!*_
_CARLOS
¡Yo no la necesito, pero igual!_

ponerse a tono es como acostumbrarse, llevarse bien, ponerse en condiciones adecuadas, no es cierto?
pero eso de la corneta de plata, es algun modismo, alguna expresion o se trata de una corneta real?
gracias de antemano


----------



## kali

aqui pongo unos dialogos mas


_EMA_
_¡Los Mercader nos han mentido y la Fefi ha sido su cómplice todo este tiempo!_
_CARLOS_
_¡Ay, Emita, si no es para tanto, mi amor! Si todos los matrimonios tienen problemas, *y no por eso los van a andar ventilando por ahí*..._
_EMA_
_¡Ah, qué bien! Ahora que te hiciste amigo de Ángel *te das vuelta la chaqueta,* ¿verdad? Mira, Carlos, a ti nunca te han gustado las mentiras._

andar ventilando es como andar contando a todo el mundo?
y "te das vuelta la chaqueta" es como dar por terminado y olvidado algun asunto o alguna cosa?


_ADÁN_
_(PREOCUPADO)_
_¡Ajalé!... Hola, hermano... oye, ¿qué te pasó compadre, por qué te fuiste de la fiesta así, sin avisarme?_
_ARIEL_
_(TRISTE)_
_N-no podía estar más ahí._
_ADÁN_
_Shhh, pero, oye, por lo menos avisa, poh... *hermanito del año*._

muchas veces he encontrado esa expresion xxx del año. Que qiere decir?

_ADÁN_
_Tení una cara de cansao... *que no te la podí*, viejo. _
_ARIEL_
_Sí, sí, me voy a ir a acostar, me voy a ir a acostar, compadrito... ya..._

No podersela es no aguantar mas?


----------



## solepino

Kali: Hola, que pena no haber visto tu post antes. Soy chilena y cuando quieras me puedes preguntar.
La cresta: Se refiere al gallo. Ese animal tiene una cresta sobre su cabeza y cuando pelea con otro gallo "se sacan la cresta" a picotazos. Sacarle la cresta es simplemente golpear a alguien.
Nosotros utilizamos esa expresión así como habrás visto que hablamos de "gallo" e incluso de "galla" para referirnos a una persona.
Baja: Eso se refería a BAJADA, decir "no te pesco ni en bajada" se refiere a no agarrarte ni en aún en descenso (que se supone es cuando sería más fácil coger algo). Es diferente el significado, pero en la propuesta se asemeja a la expresión "no lo quisera ni aún cuando me lo regalaran".
Creo que las otras fueron bien respondidas ya. No sé si aún seguirás con tu labor de traducción, pero aquí estoy si te hace falta. Sorry por lo mal que hablamos.
En DREA.com hay diccionarios de los diferentes países. Está el diccionario chileno que es unos de los más grandes. Suerte. Sole


----------



## solepino

_*y no por eso los van a andar ventilando por ahí*..._
Y no por eso los voy a dar a conocer
y no por eso lo voy a andar diciendo a todo el mundo
*te das vuelta la chaqueta*
Cambiar de preferencia 
Apoyar una causa y luego apoyar otra
Esta expresión también se puede usar para alguien que tenía una preferencia sexual (homo o hetero) y luego la cambia.
_*hermanito del año*._
Kali, es necesario que sepas que en Chile muchas expresiones las usamos en sentido figurado, en ironía. Hablamos en lenguaje coloquial, como es el que usan en Machos, casi todo el tiempo con ironía.
"Del año" proviene de cuando se elige a "mejor compañero", "mejor empleado", "mejor funcionario" del año. "Hermano del año" no existe, pero es una forma de hacer referencia (irónica) a que se podría llegar a ganar un premio por buen hermano... pero en realidad se está refiriendo a que por mal hermano. 
*que no te la podí*
Que no te la puedes. Se refiere a que algo es "tanto" que no puedes con ello.
Kali, aprendiste castellano en Ucrania o en algun país hispanoaparlante, porque podría hacerte analogías con expresiones que conozcas. 
Saludos, Sole


----------



## scottscott

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas?
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
> soi cabro e miechica
> no se la pesca, ni en baja
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


 ......HOLA KArina te mando unas traducciones ....charchasos es a sopapos (palmadas en la cara)
charcas es como del campo campesino


----------



## kali

Chicos, gracias por sus comentarios! 
Solepino, lo aprendi en Ucrania pero hablo mas espanol mexicano y argentino, aunque sean dos variantes mas antipodas del castellano  . 
Asi que si puedes hacer referencias al habla mexicana o argentina, te sere muy agradecida todavia  

Aqui pongo una conversacion en la cual no entiendo una referencia, ojala que me puedan aclarar de que se  esta tratando, esta en rojo. gracias 

_BELÉN
No puedo vender mi autitooo! Ay... galla, atrás... una vez, el Adán y yo, ahí...
KIARA
Oye, loco, todo el mundo sabe que na’ que na’, poh... el autito está bien frío, poh, loco... jeee...
BELÉN
Yo, ahí, nos juramos amor eterno…_ _*¡Una vez descapotamos al “Iron”,* y nos fuimos al desierto y nos llegaba el sol y nos bronceamos, y fuimos al Valle de la Luna y vimos la Luna, las estrellas, nos miramos a los ojos y después, después...!
KIARA
Jajajaja... parece que solamente se miraron a los ojos, poh, lo único que hicieron fue eso... ¡ajajaja!_


----------



## solepino

Kali, descapotamos al Iron quiere decir simplemente que descapotaron (quitar el techo) al auto, al coche o al carro. 
Ocurre que a veces los jóvenes le ponen nombres a sus autos y en este caso sería Iron.
Kali, esto nada que ver, es solo un comentario de algo que suele confundir a los extranjeros incluso hispanoparlantes. Tal vez ya te habrás dado cuenta, pero en Chile se utiliza mucho decir "media" o "medio" para referirse a que algo es muy grande o muy bueno, etc.
Por ejemplo: "Era la media mina", que quiere decir que es una mujer muy muy buena moza, muy guapa.
"Tenía el medio auto", que quiere edcir que tiene un automóvil muy moderno, caro, buena calidad, etc.
Los chilenos tenemos un lenguaje tan retorcido a veces, que quiero intentar ayudarte. Por eso te decía también lo de la ironía (que se utiliza en todo ltinoamérica pero mucho en Chile), decimos "bonito lo que hiciste", por decirle precisamente que lo que hizo está muy mal, "te voy anombrar amigo del año", en vez de reprochar directamente una actitud y decir que algo no te gustó.
Bueno, nada, vi Machos además, así que si necesitas ayuda me dices. Acá en España pasaron esa teleserie y le ponían subtítulos a algunas cosas. Ja.
Sole


----------



## luis

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos. me llamo Karina, soy ucraniana trabajo de traductora en un canal de television aqui en Kiev. ahora estoy con una teleserie chilena y la verdad.. me saca canas verdes!!!   el habla venezolana, argentina y mexicana han sido el puro primero basico!
> 
> si hay alguien de chile por aqui ayudenme porfis con unas frases> aqui van
> 
> me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos = cachetadas
> ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas? = hacerse el tonto
> !no me voy a enganchar con tu neura! = con tu neviosismo/histeria
> soi cabro e miechica = Eres un cabro de mierda!!!
> no se la pesca, ni en baja = no le pone nunca atención
> ¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace; por la cresta!!! = por la mierda (expresión de desamparo)
> 
> 
> bueno hay mas pero por ahora son los mas urgentes y nadie tiene ni la menor idea de que podrian significar.
> grs


 
Avisame si tienes más, saludos desde Chile


----------



## kali

solepino said:
			
		

> Acá en España pasaron esa teleserie y le ponían subtítulos a algunas cosas. Ja.
> Sole


 
Subtitulos?   es en serio??? jaja pero que chistoso, nunca me lo habria podido imaginar!  
Yo ya me he acostumbrado mucho y hasta se me han pegado algunas expresiones, asi que todos se molestan con escucharme hablar "ajeno" jaja Pero eso si que ustedes hablan muy gracioso, me gusta mucho. Espero que algun dia ir a conocer Chile y seguro que ya no voy a sentirme como una perdiz jeje.

Quiero preguntar una cosa. Chirimoya puede tener algun doble sentido o solo se trata de sus frutos?

_JOSEFINA
Vamos, vamos, le voy a comprar un helado, gorda... ¿Ya?_
_KIARA
¡Eso, *chirimoya* alegre! Ajajaja... pa’ que te riai, Belencita... 
_


----------



## solepino

Kali, chirimoya alegre es un postre que se hace en Chile con la chirimoya y jugo de naranjas. Existe por esto un helado o más bien un "sabor" de helado que se llama igual.
Es como helado de 2mora-crema" o "pasas al ron". 
Cuando la gente da cheques sin fondo, es decir, emitir un cheque bancario sin tener respaldo económico, se dice "tirar o dar un chirimoyo".
Eso. Luego seguimos.
Sole


----------



## Pamina_Star

I'd the same problem on a cruise...
with a lottttt of people from Chile...
But now...i understand 80% of those expressions

sigh**


----------



## kali

El postre me conviene mas 

Tengo otra pregunta gastronomica. Esta es la conversacion:
ARMANDO
(QUEJÁNDOSE)
¡No me puedo el cuerpo…!
PILAR
(PREOCUPADA)
¡Ay, pobre, *a lo mejor te cayeron mal los erizos*! Mira la cara que...
ARMANDO
Yo-yo pensé que eso me la iba a recomponer, fue pa’ peor, ¿ves tú? ¡Puta, qué vergüenza, más grande! Oye...

No se si se puede comer los erizos... y ademas la noche anterior Armando tuvo una borrachera terrible. Tal vez "los erizos" es alguna medicina, algo para ayudar a recomponerse no se...?


----------



## andreitayehp

Si, aqui hay gente que come erizos, quiere decir que tal vez le duela el estómago por haber comido muchos mariscos...


----------



## luis

kali said:
			
		

> El postre me conviene mas
> 
> Tengo otra pregunta gastronomica. Esta es la conversacion:
> ARMANDO
> (QUEJÁNDOSE)
> ¡No me puedo el cuerpo…!
> PILAR
> (PREOCUPADA)
> ¡Ay, pobre, *a lo mejor te cayeron mal los erizos*! Mira la cara que...
> ARMANDO
> Yo-yo pensé que eso me la iba a recomponer, fue pa’ peor, ¿ves tú? ¡Puta, qué vergüenza, más grande! Oye...
> 
> No se si se puede comer los erizos... y ademas la noche anterior Armando tuvo una borrachera terrible. Tal vez "los erizos" es alguna medicina, algo para ayudar a recomponerse no se...?


Linda:
Los erizos son un tipo de moluscos que se dá mucho en nuestras costas... Tienen un cuerpo espinado y su carne, en el interior de su cuerpo es de color naranjo claro...
saludos y confía en que no me molesta que me preguntes...
Chau


----------



## kali

andreitayehp said:
			
		

> Si, aqui hay gente que come erizos, quiere decir que tal vez le duela el estómago por haber comido muchos mariscos...


aaaaa entonces se trata de los erizos del mar? jajaja   
aqui donde nosotros solo existen los erizos del bosque y no son comestibles! por mas que uno quisiera no podria comerlo  
que chistoso
gracias *andreitayehp *y* luis*


----------



## luis

IT'S OK...
...saludos y preguntando se llega a roma....


----------



## kali

luis said:
			
		

> preguntando se llega a roma....


nosotros decimos que la lengua (que tenemos en la boca) te lleva hasta Kiev, pero como ya estoy en Kiev, mejor llegar a Roma  
gracias otra vez


----------



## kali

me choque con una conversacion que no me deja seguir adelante. aqui va>

_ADÁN
Oye, pero, pero, ¿por qué no? Tal-tal vez se gustan ustedes…
ÚRSULA
(GRITANDO)
¡Ay, no, Adán! ¡Es el Lucas!
ADÁN
(RELAJADO)
¿Y?
ÚRSULA
(ENOJADA)
¡Y es mi mejor amigo, imbécil!
ÚRSULA
¡Que no pueh, no, Adán, no! Ya, na’ que ver... Mira, la embarramos los dos, yo sé lo que ahora va a pasar: *nos van a bajar los monos a los dos*, y nos vamos a terminar odiando. ¡Se fue a la cresta nuestra amistad!_

esos "monos" son mi obstaculo. se que no se trata de los monos como tales. tambien se que "andar con los monos" significa estar como enojado o irritado. y cuando dicen se me (nos etc) bajO ..., quiere decir que algo empezo. no sea que esta frase signifique "nos vamos a poner enojados el uno con el otro"? o algo asi mas o menos? que opinan?


----------



## andreitayehp

es eso, estar con los monos es estar enojado y bajarles los monos es "nos vamos a enojar"


----------



## summerfield

Hola!
Bueno, dejame ver si te puedo ayudar - Yo no vivo alla ahora pero viajo todos los años y veo TVChile todos los días 

"pa' que te hacis el de las chacras"  - No pretendas que no entienes
No se la pesca ni en baja(da)- La ignora completamente
No me voy a enganchar con tu neura" - Neura es Neurosis - histeria
"Charchasos" - bofetadas

Espero que te sirva = Que telenovela es? Solo por curiosidad


----------



## Xita_Leslie

Hola yo soy chilena y te puedo decir mas o menos lo que quisieron decir!
andar o estar con los monos, significa estar enojado, irritante.
y si habla de que nos van a bajar los monos es porque quizas se enojarán y terminarán peleados.
aps! otra cosa esa no es el tipo de educacion que enseñan los colegios como tu dices, eso es "JERGA JUVENIL" palabras inventadas por jovenes de la calle para llegar al mismo significado que con una palabra formal.


----------



## sfquique

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique, soy profesor de inglés, vivo en Chile
Conozco bien la forma de hablar aquí
así que si necesitas ayuda con scripts chilenos
me los puedes enviar un mail con tus dudas y yo te traduzco con gusto


----------



## kali

Hola, muchas gracias a todos, espero poder contar con su ayuda.
Aqui tengo unas palabras que desconozco, tal vez alguien sabe de que se esta tratando.

_ALONSO_
_Apurense, ya estan listos los *pitibuches*, los invitados deber estar estar ahi!_
ni siquiera el google pudo encontrar esa palabra  yo se que "buche" le dicen a la boca pero son solo mis deducciones

_ÁLEX
¿Ah, sí? ¿Y por qué invitaste a salir a la Madona, entonces? O sea, que aparte de_ _*colihuacho*, soi chueco, eso está mal compadre, eso no se hace._
colihuacho es un insecto que pica y toma sangre, aqui tambien existen semejantes, pero refiriendose a una persona, que rasgo de caracter tiene que ver con ser como colihuacho?

gracias de antemano


----------



## summerfield

Hola!

pitibuches es una mala pronunciación de "petit bouches" snacks en un cocktail.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## kali

summerfield said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> pitibuches es una mala pronunciación de "petit bouches" snacks en un cocktail.
> Espero que te sirva.


 
jaja cierto!!! los franceses siempre dicen asi, por que no lo pense antes  
Gracias, *summerfield  *


----------



## kali

summerfield said:
			
		

> Espero que te sirva = Que telenovela es? Solo por curiosidad


Son "Machos"


----------



## fito

Hola Kali:

Como dice summerfield los pitibuches son "petit buches". Respecto a "coliguachos" es tan sólo una de nuestras miles de ingeniosas maneras de referise a un gay 

saludos

Fito.


----------



## andreitayehp

Parece que alex le está hablando a Adan o a Ariel, porque Coliguacho significa, gay, homosexual, etc


----------



## kali

andreitayehp said:
			
		

> Parece que alex le está hablando a Adan o a Ariel, porque Coliguacho significa, gay, homosexual, etc


 
De hecho el habla del Gustavo lo que me despisto' pero ahora todo esta claro. 
muchas gracias!


----------



## solepino

Kali: Summerfield está muy bien con lo que dice, es un canapé, un montadito u cualquier otro tipo de comida de cocktail.
Colihuacho se refiere a ser homosexual. 
Entre los muchos términos que se utiliza para nominar a los gay, en Chile, existe la voz "cola". Tal vez también ya conoces la expresión "huacho" para referirse a un chico -o "huacha" para referirse a una chica- pues coli-huacho es una mezcla de esas dos expresiones. 
Colihuacho vendría de una mezcla entre "cola" y "huacho", es decir, un "chico que es cola", dicho es castellano, "colihuacho" es chico que es gay.
(De la palabra huacho/a, en la teleserie Machos recuerdo que podrás encontrar muchos similares y derivados como: Huachito, huachita, huachi, huachipeluda (o huachipelúa), huachipeludo (o más bien huachipelao)... que todo significa lo mismo, "chico" o "chica". Así si dicen "mi huachita", es como decir cariñosamente "mi chica", etc.
Espero te sirva. Saludos, Sole


----------



## kazijistan

"colihuacho" es un chilenismo que quiere decir homosexual. Otros equivalentes dentro del "slang" local son: fleto, mostacero, hueco, colipato o sino expresiones que aluden al mismo fenómeno, como: "se le quema el arroz" ,"se le queda la patita atrás", "se le inflama el califont", se le desordena el ropero". "se le derriten los helados", etc. todas expresiones, y otras, se utilizan para referirse a alguien que es homosexual.


----------



## maria_i

Como dijo una vez un conductor de televisión: 
_Las telenovelas y teleseries chilenas serían un éxito en Latinoamérica, si sólo estuvieran habladas en español!_


----------



## andreitayehp

¬¬ pues basta doblarlas...


----------



## kazijistan

Durante muchos años llegaron a Chile un montón de teleseries venidas desde Venezuela, cuyos modismos tampoco eran entendibles. Así y todo, eran un éxito. Las expresiones locales la hacen más atractiva para quienes no dominan dichos modismos. Como dijo un escritor.: Háblame de tu aldea y serás universal. ¿O hay que haber vivido en una isla para entender a Robinson Crusoe?


----------



## marcalypso

Mexicana en Chile te responde:
Charchasos - Equivale a cachetada limpia, o sea, golpeándolo.
Neura - Locura "no haré caso a tu locura"
Soi cabro e miechica - Eres un chiquillo (niño) y de mierda (miechica)
No se la pesca ni en bajaa' - o sea que la persona de la que habla no le atrae en lo más mínimo
por la cresta es una expresión despectiva, periorativa, todo lo que vaya relacionado con la cresta en una conversación, y que no esté referida a la del gallo precisamente, significaria algo insultante...
pa que te hacis el de las charcas, debe ser, para que te das tanta importancia, la verdad ese término nunca lo he escuchado... saludos


----------



## marcalypso

Mexicana en Chile te responde:
Charchasos - Equivale a cachetada limpia, o sea, golpeándolo.
Neura - Locura "no haré caso a tu locura"
Soi cabro e miechica - Eres un chiquillo (niño) y de mierda (miechica)
No se la pesca ni en bajaa' - o sea que la persona de la que habla no le atrae en lo más mínimo
por la cresta es una expresión despectiva, periorativa, todo lo que vaya relacionado con la cresta en una conversación, y que no esté referida a la del gallo precisamente, significaria algo insultante...
pa que te hacis el de las charcas, debe ser, para que te das tanta importancia, la verdad ese término nunca lo he escuchado... saludos
__________________
_Marcalypso _ Chile


----------



## kali

Hola a todos otra vez! gracias por sus comentarios, me ayudaron mucho  
He traducido muchas teleseries y peliculas latinoamericanas y debo decir que la manera de hablar de los chilenos es la mas graciosa, de verdad  

Aqui tengo una pregunta:

_MÓNICA
¿Dónde andaba? La señora de Cerro Castillo está desesperada, ¡quiere su traje, ya!
ESTELA
¡Ay, qué terrible! Es que andaba con la... con...  ¡con la Vale! Con la tía Vale...
MÓNICA
(SOSPECHANDO, EN VOZ BAJA)
¿Con la tía Vale o el tío Ángel?
ESTELA
*Historia vieja, comiendo lentejas...*_
_ESTELA LE HACE UN GESTO DE REPROBACION._ 

Es un dicho, cierto? pero no me queda muy claro, que es lo que quiere decir... que lo pasado paso'? o que no haga caso?


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Hola gente!
> que opinan sobre esto "Bueno, entonces ¿por qué no pintas gordas?, _*de frentón,*_ mujeres gordas"
> "de frente" no tiene sentido y no tengo mas ideas


 
Hola, otra chilena al rescate.
De frenton: de una vez por todas, aca quiere decir que se decida ya a pintar solo a mujeres gordas.

Mish!


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Hola a todos otra vez! gracias por sus comentarios, me ayudaron mucho
> He traducido muchas teleseries y peliculas latinoamericanas y debo decir que la manera de hablar de los chilenos es la mas graciosa, de verdad
> 
> Aqui tengo una pregunta:
> 
> _MÓNICA_
> _¿Dónde andaba? La señora de Cerro Castillo está desesperada, ¡quiere su traje, ya!_
> _ESTELA_
> _¡Ay, qué terrible! Es que andaba con la... con... ¡con la Vale! Con la tía Vale..._
> _MÓNICA_
> _(SOSPECHANDO, EN VOZ BAJA)_
> _¿Con la tía Vale o el tío Ángel?_
> _ESTELA_
> _*Historia vieja, comiendo lentejas...*_
> _ESTELA LE HACE UN GESTO DE REPROBACION._
> 
> Es un dicho, cierto? pero no me queda muy claro, que es lo que quiere decir... que lo pasado paso'? o que no haga caso?


 
Si, es un juego de palabras, 
Historia vieja: quiere decir que ya es algo sabido y comiendo lentejas es la rima.  Eso es todo.


----------



## marcalypso

*historia vieja comiendo lentejas, quiere decir que es una historia ya olvidada, que no vale la pena recordarla, tan vieja como las lentejas, y porque le agregan las lentajas? porque cae en verso "vieja-lenteja"*

*En el caso "de frenton, de una vez por todas", quieren decir que se digan las cosas de una vez por todas, mirándose a la cara ...*


----------



## Jayani Isha

marcalypso said:
			
		

> *historia vieja comiendo lentejas, quiere decir que es una historia ya olvidada, que no vale la pena recordarla, tan vieja como las lentejas, y porque le agregan las lentajas? porque cae en verso "vieja-lenteja"*
> 
> *En el caso "de frenton, de una vez por todas", quieren decir que se digan las cosas de una vez por todas, mirándose a la cara ...*


 
Mary Calipso, de acuerdo con lo que tu dices, pero según el contexto, Historia Vieja se refiere a que es algo sabido, que todos saben, no que está olvidado.

Y el de frentón, se refiere a que pinte gordas y ya. En el contexto no es de decir algo a la cara, que si significa de frenton, pero en el contexto es solo hacerlo de una vez por todas.


----------



## kazijistan

Oye, Kali
             No te vaya a hacer mal ver tanta teleserie chilena. Seguramente existe formas más adecuadas de saber un poco más de nosotros. De vez en cuando, intenta otras vías. Te puede resultar saludable.


----------



## kali

kazijistan said:
			
		

> Oye, Kali
> No te vaya a hacer mal ver tanta teleserie chilena. Seguramente existe formas más adecuadas de saber un poco más de nosotros. De vez en cuando, intenta otras vías. Te puede resultar saludable.


No entendi un poco tu comentario, *kazijistan*. Me sabe a ironia o me equivoco?  
Lo que pasa es que es mi trabajo. Pero de todas maneras gracias por tu consejo.


----------



## kali

Gracias a todos por lo de "historia vieja..." eran las lentejas que me despistaron  

Aqui vengo con otro dialogo que a lo mejor me suena raro:

_ADÁN
(SUSPICAZ)
¡No! No, no, pe, per, per, pero weon… Cobrémosle la palabra a este tipo… Ya, poh, viejo. Vamos, vamos a la skuba y tu nos dejai entrar gratis ¿cierto? Y yo tomo whisky ¿ah?, y él también.  pa que le digai al pelao Machuca
RÉNE
Ya po, impecable, yo le aviso al pelao Machuca.
ADÁN
Ya, vale....listo
Pobre, triste imbécil compadre, pero si me tiene 
RÉNE HACE ADEMÁN DE SALIR. SE DETIENE, BURLON.
RÉNE
Oye, lo que si, te, *te vai a abrochar lo, los botones pa ir a la skuba*  ¿no?......... Adán.
ADÁN
*Saco de cacha*
RÉNE SONRIE, DIVERTID,  SALE Y ENTRA NUEVAMENTE.
RÉNE
Oye Adán, *es en buena*, es súper en buena
ADÁN
En buena, voh vai a ver como te saco la cresta en buena, idiota, es un imbécil,  llego tarde a la repartición de cerebro, ese idiota, si llego tarde.... _

he vuelto a ver ese episodio por muchas veces y ese bar "skuba" no tiene nada en especial para abrochar los botones alla. Entonces, me imagino que esta frase debe de tener doble significado o algo asi para dar el sentido a la conversacion.
*Saco de cacha...* tampoco le encuentro sentido alguno en este contexto. Sera que le falta una tilde a la palabra o algo asi? 
Y "es en buena" es como muletilla de ese personaje. Quiere decir que lo hace con buenas intenciones?
y una cosa mas - pelao es un tratamiento como tipo, cabro, amigo,, no cierto?


----------



## solepino

Kali: Pobrecita, tener que traducir teleseries chilenas  más encima aceptar juicios de algunos foreros. 
La Skuba es una discoteque
Abrocharse (.. o abotonarse) los botones al revés, se utiliza para hablar alguien homosexual por cuanto antiguamente las camisas, chaquetas, pantalones, etc. de hombres se cerraban para un lado y las de mujeres para otro. Ahora, según recuerdo, Adán no era el gay en sta historia si no Ariel... ¿?. No sé, yo tampoco entiendo a qué se refiere.
Pelao es efectivamente como decir amigo, gallo, tipo, etc.
Saco de cachas es como decirle a alguien es un "montón de cosas inútiles", es como decirle tontorrón, bobo, etc.
Suerte en tu labor
Sole


----------



## kali

solepino said:
			
		

> Kali: Pobrecita, tener que traducir teleseries chilenas más encima aceptar juicios de algunos foreros.


De verdad, todo bien. Cada uno tiene derecho a expresar su opinion. Yo cuando estaba en Mexico en todas las esquinas leia el mismo cartel "El respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz" Me parece muy bueno.  



			
				solepino said:
			
		

> Abrocharse (.. o abotonarse) los botones al revés, se utiliza para hablar alguien homosexual por cuanto antiguamente las camisas, chaquetas, pantalones, etc. de hombres se cerraban para un lado y las de mujeres para otro. Ahora, según recuerdo, Adán no era el gay en sta historia si no Ariel... ¿?. No sé, yo tampoco entiendo a qué se refiere.


A ver, muy interesante. Lo que pasa es que el tonto de Rene escucho a las chicas (Ursula y Fernanda) hablar sobre Ariel y penso que se trataba de Adan. Ahora las cosas se van aclarando. Pero eso de abrochar los botones al reves... cuando uno esta abrochado al reves, es como una senal que la persona es homosexual? entendi bien? 
Y muchas gracias otra vez, Sole!


----------



## kali

Se me surgio otra cosa. No soy muy creyente y no se cosas religiosas, bueno, como todos los ortodoxos creo. Pues, aqui va:

_VALENTINA
Lo sé, mi amor, lo sé....lo sé....ya, ya mi amor, sequemos las lagrimas, ya y, y tratemos que, que nuestro hijos se enteren lo mas tarde posible ¿ah? Y cuando el momento llegue, tu vas a estar a mi lado...
ÁNGEL
(ASIENTE)
Ehh
VALENTINA
En, *en la paz del señor* ¿ya?
_
En la paz del Senor quiere decir despues de la muerte en el paraiso? o simplemente que su esposo va a estar a su lado y va a enfrentar tranquilamente la partida de su mujer?


----------



## Jayani Isha

Hola,

Yo no vi la teleserie, asi que no estoy segura respecto del abrochar los botones.  Lo voy a dejar a alguien que si la vio.  

Saco de cacha: pajarón ,tontón, es una forma cómica de decirle tontorrón.  También puede ser "saco de huéas"

En buena: de buena manera, pa' ayudar, no por molestar.

Saludos,


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Se me surgio otra cosa. No soy muy creyente y no se cosas religiosas, bueno, como todos los ortodoxos creo. Pues, aqui va:
> 
> _VALENTINA_
> _Lo sé, mi amor, lo sé....lo sé....ya, ya mi amor, sequemos las lagrimas, ya y, y tratemos que, que nuestro hijos se enteren lo mas tarde posible ¿ah? Y cuando el momento llegue, tu vas a estar a mi lado..._
> _ÁNGEL_
> _(ASIENTE)_
> _Ehh_
> _VALENTINA_
> _En, *en la paz del señor* ¿ya?_
> 
> En la paz del Senor quiere decir despues de la muerte en el paraiso? o simplemente que su esposo va a estar a su lado y va a enfrentar tranquilamente la partida de su mujer?


 
En la paz del señor se dice cuando alguien muere, para que el señor le guie y le apoye en el otro camino.  No se a que refiere en la teleserie, como no la vi, no se si murio alguien


----------



## kali

_ANGEL_
_Por la adultez... por esa sabiduri'a inexplicable que danla experiencia y *los años de circo!* Salud!_

Alguien sabe, a que se refiere diciendo "los años de circo"?  
La vida es como un circo o que? 
Gacias de antemano.


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> _ANGEL_
> _Por la adultez... por esa sabiduri'a inexplicable que danla experiencia y *los años de circo!* Salud!_
> 
> Alguien sabe, a que se refiere diciendo "los años de circo"?
> La vida es como un circo o que?
> Gacias de antemano.


 
Es algo asi como que la vida es un constante teatro o circo, donde desarrollamos nuestro papel (rol). Se refiere a los años vividos. A la experiencia obtenida a traves de los años.  En este caso es una redundancia.

Saludos,


----------



## kali

hola a todos!
hoy vengo con una frase que me parecio muy chistosa. Yo se que significa pero me dieron muchas curiosidades de saber de donde aparecio.  

_AMARO SONRÍE AL VER A LUCAS Y ÚRSULA Y LOS ABRAZA CON FUERZA.
AMARO
¡Brother! 
LUCAS
¡*Apio verde, *compañero!
AMARO
(CHOCANDO PALMAS)
¡Iiiija!
SE ABRAZAN.
LUCAS
Feliz cumpleaños, brother.
_
Que tiene que ver "Apio verde" con el cumpleanos?  
garcias
karina


----------



## felipea1ramirez

Hi Karina,

I'm Chilean and I study translation several years so I believe I can help you.
charchasos=  to hit somebody several times using your hands
el de las chacras= somebody from "the chacras" is somebody from the countryside, that means that that person doesn't understand some habits from city people.
No me voy a enganchar con tu neura: you are not gonna get me to be as upset as you are now.
no se la pesca ni en baja: he or she don't care about a person (this expression is usually said when for example, you loves a guy but that guy doesnt love you. YOU LOVE A PERSON BUT THAT PERSON DOESNT LOVE YOU, HE OR SHE DOESNT CARE ABOUT WHAT YOU FEEL ABOUT HIM OR HER.
por la cresta: goddammed it!

ESPERO TE AYUDE ESO DE LAS EXPRESIONES, CUALQUIER DUDA MI EMAIL ES FELIPEA1RAMIREZ@MSN.COM


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> hola a todos!
> hoy vengo con una frase que me parecio muy chistosa. Yo se que significa pero me dieron muchas curiosidades de saber de donde aparecio.
> 
> _AMARO SONRÍE AL VER A LUCAS Y ÚRSULA Y LOS ABRAZA CON FUERZA._
> _AMARO_
> _¡Brother! _
> _LUCAS_
> _¡*Apio verde, *compañero!_
> _AMARO_
> _(CHOCANDO PALMAS)_
> _¡Iiiija!_
> _SE ABRAZAN._
> _LUCAS_
> _Feliz cumpleaños, brother._
> 
> Que tiene que ver "Apio verde" con el cumpleanos?
> garcias
> karina


 
Jajajajaja, si es muy comico, viene de Happy Birthday, es como una onomatopeya, si se dice rápido happy birthday, para quien no habla inglés suena algo parecido a Apio Verde.

Tenemos muchas cosas muy cómicas lo chilenensis, jijijijijijijij

ESpero que te ayude.


----------



## kali

*Jayani Isha*, gracias,  
Ahora si veo que leyendo Happy Birthday a lo espanol sale ago parecido  

Hoy vengo con otra pregunta.
Aqui va el dialogo>

*ESTELA OFF
¡Kiara, apúrate, por favor!
KIARA OFF
¡Ya voy, má! ¡Apurete!
ESTELA OFF
¡Cara’e cuete! ¡Ya, apúrate!*

Apurete seguro que no es imperativo de "apurarse", pues me imagino que asi les dicen a las personas que te apuran, aunque no lo encontre en ningun dccionario.
Y lo de la "cara de cuete"...  
No sera una especie del juego d epalabras "apurete - cara de cuete" tipo "historia vieja - comiendo lentejas"? 

Entonces, quiere decir que el que apura es... quien?


----------



## piemar

kali said:
			
		

> unas mas
> 
> Ese pololo tuyo_ no es más fresco porque no se levanta más temprano_, él no tiene ningún derecho a pintarte el mono.
> 
> Lamentablemente te va a costar mucho conseguirla Adancito, ah ¿_por qué siempre te metis en las patas de los caballos_, tú cabro?
> 
> A ver, mira hermano… _no nos pisemos la capa entre súper héroes ah,_ voh sabis perfectamente que a mi me gustan todas. ¿cierto?
> 
> hola ,yo no soy chilena pero en España tenemos unas expresiones parecidas, por ejemplo aqui se dice "no es mas tonto porque no  ensaya" significando que ya no puede superarse su imbecilidad , asi que imagino que la primera frase significa que ya no puede ser mas descarado, la segunda frase quiere decir que siempre está metido en problemas, y la tercera viene a decir "vamos a llevarnos bien y a no meternos en el terreno del otro", en España decimos " entre fantasmas no nos pisemos la sábana". espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Eirinn

Hola, 
soy chilena, aquí va lo más "cercano":

me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos: a charchasos se refiere a "pegar unas bofetadas, puñetadas, etc."

?pa que te hacis el de las charcas?   para qué te haces el loco/tonto?

!no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!  No me voy a poner neurótico igual que tú, o no voy a reaccionar a tu neurotismo.

soi cabro e miechica,  eres un pendejo

no se la pesca, ni en baja,   ni en bajá:  (no sé el contexto) pero lo más parecido es "de ninguna forma".


----------



## Eirinn

Hola, 
soy chilena, aquí va lo más "cercano":

me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos: a charchasos se refiere a "pegar unas bofetadas, puñetadas, etc."

?pa que te hacis el de las charcas? para qué te haces el loco/tonto?

!no me voy a enganchar con tu neura! No me voy a poner neurótico igual que tú, o no voy a reaccionar a tu neurotismo.

soi cabro e miechica, eres un pendejo

no se la pesca, ni en baja, ni en bajá: (no sé el contexto) pero lo más parecido es "de ninguna forma".


----------



## kali

Eirin, Piemar, gracias por sus aportes!
El hilo llego' hasta su 191o post, a ver si me pueden ayudar con esto http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=930767&postcount=191
nuchas gracias de antemano
Karina


----------



## PPC

No lei todo detalladamente, pero un par de comentarios:  
Miechica (no tengo acentos en este momento) es solo una expresion, no quiere decir gay.  La usamos en vez de decir mierda.

Soy chilena casada con irlandes y le regale un diccionario de frases chilenas que se llama:  How to survive in the Chilean Jungle.

Puede que te ayude si lo consigues.


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> *Jayani Isha*, gracias,
> Ahora si veo que leyendo Happy Birthday a lo espanol sale ago parecido
> 
> Hoy vengo con otra pregunta.
> Aqui va el dialogo>
> 
> *ESTELA OFF*
> _*¡Kiara, apúrate, por favor!*_
> _*KIARA OFF*_
> _*¡Ya voy, má! ¡Apurete!*_
> _*ESTELA OFF*_
> _*¡Cara’e cuete! ¡Ya, apúrate!*_
> 
> Apurete seguro que no es imperativo de "apurarse", pues me imagino que asi les dicen a las personas que te apuran, aunque no lo encontre en ningun dccionario.
> Y lo de la "cara de cuete"...
> No sera una especie del juego d epalabras "apurete - cara de cuete" tipo "historia vieja - comiendo lentejas"?
> 
> Entonces, quiere decir que el que apura es... quien?


 
Hola,

Si, apurete se le esta diciendo a la persona que la esta apurando, es como decirle que molesta mucho apurando.

"Cara de cuete" o "carecuete" es una expresión pa' decir algo, no tiene ningún sentido.  Viene de: "viejo carecuete, cinco panes y un bonete"que hace rima y tiene ningun sentido, nada mas que por decir algo.  Podria haberle dicho tambien carepeo o carepoto, que esos son más ofensivos, pero no de grueso calibe, sino que como de niños.

Son expresiones muy antiguas que han pasado de generacion en generacion y son entretenidas.

Saludos y me alegra poder ayudarte.


----------



## kazijistan

Kali, "No pescar ni en bajada" quiere decir que no te tomaron en cuenta bajo ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## kazijistan

Kali, Hazle caso a Jashani. A eso habría que agregarle que la expresión "care cuete" es muy antigua y está perdida en el sinfín de los tiempos.


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

solepino said:
			
		

> Kali: Pobrecita, tener que traducir teleseries chilenas más encima aceptar juicios de algunos foreros.
> La Skuba es una discoteque
> Abrocharse (.. o abotonarse) los botones al revés, se utiliza para hablar alguien homosexual por cuanto antiguamente las camisas, chaquetas, pantalones, etc. de hombres se cerraban para un lado y las de mujeres para otro. Ahora, según recuerdo, Adán no era el gay en sta historia si no Ariel... ¿?. No sé, yo tampoco entiendo a qué se refiere.
> Pelao es efectivamente como decir amigo, gallo, tipo, etc.
> Saco de cachas es como decirle a alguien es un "montón de cosas inútiles", es como decirle tontorrón, bobo, etc.
> Suerte en tu labor
> Sole


También he escuchado mucho que dicen *"Vale un Perú"* refiriendose a algo muy bueno.....en realidad creo que esa frase es mundial


----------



## kali

Hola a todos! De nuevo soy yo con una cosita que me provoca ciertas dudas y necesito un consejo.

SORAYA
¡Ya, y baja la pata de ahí, que vai a quedar cojo, ya! Y yo, con un cojo, no voy a ninguna parte, ¿me escuchaste?
ÁLEX
¿Sabí qué, negra? ‘Toy tan contento, no puedo creer que tenga mi moto de vuelta, te lo juro… ¡te pasaste! Tengo tantas ganas de andar en moto. SORAYA
¿Sí? Jaja...
ÁLEX
Voy a andar en moto igual.
ÁLEX SE LEVANTA. SORAYA LO DETIENE.
SORAYA
¡Momento, alto!
ÁLEX
*Tiro con la pata...*
SORAYA
Siéntate ahí.

Lo que pasa es que Alex tiene una pierna quebrada tras un accidente y no puede caminar bien. Y mas, andar en moto. Lo que me dejo perpleja es esa frase "tiro con la pata". 
Es un personaje muy grosero y me imagino que con la paabra "tirar" se refiere a tener relaciones sexuales, pero tal vez me equivoco y tiene otro sentido.
Gracias a todos de antemano.
Karina


----------



## exe

me obligO a afeitarlo a charchasos
 ?pa que te hacis el de las charcas? 
!no me voy a enganchar con tu neura!
soi cabro e miechica
no se la pesca, ni en baja
¡No sé! sabís que en verdad no tengo idea, sabís que tú sabes que ese pendejo, nunca se sabe lo que hace por la cresta.

 'charchazos' : bofetadas en la cara
'pa que te hacís el de las charcas' : ¿para que te haces el de las chacras?' : ¿por qué actúas como un campesino? (se asume que un campesino es un ignorante. se le dice a una persona que sabiendo algo, actúa como si no lo supiera)
'soi cabro de miechica' : 'eres un niño de mierda'. Es una llamada de atención sobre un mal comportamiento
'no se la pesca ni en bajá' : no le hace caso, no le toma atención
'sabí' 'sabís' : ¿sabes?
'¡por la cresta!' : es una expresión de molestia

todas estas frases y pronunciación son de un español muy muy muy coloquial....


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Hola a todos! De nuevo soy yo con una cosita que me provoca ciertas dudas y necesito un consejo.
> 
> SORAYA
> ¡Ya, y baja la pata de ahí, que vai a quedar cojo, ya! Y yo, con un cojo, no voy a ninguna parte, ¿me escuchaste?
> ÁLEX
> ¿Sabí qué, negra? ‘Toy tan contento, no puedo creer que tenga mi moto de vuelta, te lo juro… ¡te pasaste! Tengo tantas ganas de andar en moto. SORAYA
> ¿Sí? Jaja...
> ÁLEX
> Voy a andar en moto igual.
> ÁLEX SE LEVANTA. SORAYA LO DETIENE.
> SORAYA
> ¡Momento, alto!
> ÁLEX
> *Tiro con la pata...*
> SORAYA
> Siéntate ahí.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que Alex tiene una pierna quebrada tras un accidente y no puede caminar bien. Y mas, andar en moto. Lo que me dejo perpleja es esa frase "tiro con la pata".
> Es un personaje muy grosero y me imagino que con la paabra "tirar" se refiere a tener relaciones sexuales, pero tal vez me equivoco y tiene otro sentido.
> Gracias a todos de antemano.
> Karina


 
Mi querida Kali,

Tambien he quedado perpleja.  Yo no vi la teleserie y no me imagino que habra querido decir.  En este tipo de "casos" es super importante el tono en que lo dice, dependiendo de eso puede variar el significado.  Tirar se usa para relaciones sexuales, pero tambien puede haber querido decir "no estoy ni ahi con la pata" es decir no me interesa, en el sentido de que "ni la pierna quebrada me va a parar de andar en moto", que segun lo que me dices en el contexto, seria lo mas acertado.  Voy a dejar espacio para los chilenos que la vieron a que hagan sus comentarios.

Saludos y gustosa de ayudarte cada vez que pueda.


----------



## kali

Gracias, Jayani! Siempre llegas al rescate  
La verdad es que el contexto no ayuda en mucho. Pero me imagino que se trata de que aun con la pata (pierna) quebrada puede arrancar (tirar) la moto. Aunque no entiendo co'mo, si no se le dobla?


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Gracias, Jayani! Siempre llegas al rescate
> La verdad es que el contexto no ayuda en mucho. Pero me imagino que se trata de que aun con la pata (pierna) quebrada puede arrancar (tirar) la moto. Aunque no entiendo co'mo, si no se le dobla?


 
Segui pensando y tambien se puede referir con tirar a "chutear" es decir pegarle a la pelota, o sea, que igual la puede usar, aunque este quebrada.  A veces cuando alguien nos dice algo que se supone demanda una mayor capacidad, uno contesta con expresiones indicando que no es asi y que igual se puede hacer, ejemplo:  "esa caja es muy pesada", respuesta: "bailo con la caja", o sea demas la puedo levantar.  O "es mucha materia para la prueba" respuesta "me peino con la materia".  Creo que en este caso quizo dicer Tiro con la pata, por chuteo con la pata.

En sintesis es que aunque tenga la pierna quebrada igual VA a andar en moto.

Saludos,y es todo un placer ayudar


----------



## kali

Que opinan sobre "chasconear la muñeca"?

_SORAYA
... ya, Raimundo, voh que soi de tiro largo, ¿vámonos pa’l hotel a lesear?
RAIMUNDO
¡Tiro largo, pueh!
ÁLEX
Escúchame una cosita, escúchame una cosita...
SORAYA
Ay, ¿qué?
ÁLEX
¿Y no vamos a ir ahora al hotel? Usted sabe, poh, mi reina, *a chasconear la muñeca...
*SORAYA
¿Qué? ¡Ahhh! Ya, más rato...
_
Tiene algun doble sentido?


----------



## kali

Tengo otra frase mas

_ADÁN
¿Cómo que por qué? Si hay que reconocerlo, poh, brother. La Fernanda es entera pava.
Entera pava. *Le faltan palos pa’l puente*, hermano. De verdad, voh la hubierai visto con el, con el soquete del Réne cuando hacían...
IMITA A RÉNE. RÍE._

No entiendo eso de faltar palos para el puente  
Tiene que ver con inseguridad?


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Que opinan sobre "chasconear la muñeca"?
> 
> _SORAYA_
> _... ya, Raimundo, voh que soi de tiro largo, ¿vámonos pa’l hotel a lesear?_
> _RAIMUNDO_
> _¡Tiro largo, pueh!_
> _ÁLEX_
> _Escúchame una cosita, escúchame una cosita..._
> _SORAYA_
> _Ay, ¿qué?_
> _ÁLEX_
> _¿Y no vamos a ir ahora al hotel? Usted sabe, poh, mi reina, *a chasconear la muñeca...*_
> _SORAYA_
> _¿Qué? ¡Ahhh! Ya, más rato..._
> 
> Tiene algun doble sentido?


 
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA 100% doble sentido, y muy slang. Se refiere literalmente a "despeinar el pubis" JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Chascón(a) se le dice a alguien muy despeinado. Y en este caso, la muñeca, se debe referir a la vagina.

Es uso muy de barrios bajos.

OJO: También existe "peinar la muñeca" y eso se refiere a alguien que está loco, cuando ya no se puede más y se está prácticamente en el quiebre psicologico total o totalmente quebrado psicologicamente, se dice "peinar la muñeca" o "rallar la papa"

Saludos,


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Tengo otra frase mas
> 
> _ADÁN_
> _¿Cómo que por qué? Si hay que reconocerlo, poh, brother. La Fernanda es entera pava._
> _Entera pava. *Le faltan palos pa’l puente*, hermano. De verdad, voh la hubierai visto con el, con el soquete del Réne cuando hacían..._
> _IMITA A RÉNE. RÍE._
> 
> No entiendo eso de faltar palos para el puente
> Tiene que ver con inseguridad?


 
Otra muy típica.  Significa que le faltan "huesos pa'l caldo", "dedos pa'l piano", o en español, le faltan neuronas.  Que no tiene nada de inteligencia.  Una persona pava es una persona tonta, pajarona y alguien "entero pavo" es MUY PAVO.

Bueno, he disfrutado mucho esto de las frases chilenensis.  Una las ocupa tan normalmente en el hablar coloquial, que no se da cuenta que para los "extranjeros" no tienen ningún sentido.

Cariños,


----------



## kali

Jayani, muchas gracias, me salvaste la vida 

Aqui tengo otra frase que tambien debe tener otro sentido y no lo pude encontrar en ningun lugar

_CHINO
Ya, poh, nos tomamos unas piscolitas, entonces...
LOURDES
Ya, poh, vamos...
LOLY
__*Oye, qué saltó lejos el maní.
*GUSTAVO
Oye, Chinito, ándate con cuida’o, compadre, mira que no te quiero llevar arrastrando..._

Del mani' como tal no se trata. No lo hay en la escena y no tengo ni idea a que se feriere.


----------



## Jayani Isha

kali said:
			
		

> Jayani, muchas gracias, me salvaste la vida
> 
> Aqui tengo otra frase que tambien debe tener otro sentido y no lo pude encontrar en ningun lugar
> 
> _CHINO_
> _Ya, poh, nos tomamos unas piscolitas, entonces..._
> _LOURDES_
> _Ya, poh, vamos..._
> _LOLY_
> _*Oye, qué saltó lejos el maní.*_
> _GUSTAVO_
> _Oye, Chinito, ándate con cuida’o, compadre, mira que no te quiero llevar arrastrando..._
> 
> Del mani' como tal no se trata. No lo hay en la escena y no tengo ni idea a que se feriere.


 
Eso se dice cuando alguien "mete la cuchara" (se entromete y opina) sobre algo que otras personas estan hablando y de lo que no se le ha pedido opinión alguna.

Se dice en forma indirecta, pues si alguien se entromete, uno puede dirigirse a la persona diciendo "no seai metiche" (de meterse), o bien seguir hablando con quien estoy hablando, pero sin mirar a quien se entrometio, decir "que saltó lejos el maní", porque quien se entrometió no estaba realmente en la conversación.

Ya sabes lo que es una piscola? no me di el trabajo de leer todo el thread, pero si no te lo han dicho ya, es pisco (trago de nivel alcoholico de entre 28º y 42º que se produce en el norte de Chile) con coca cola "pis cola"

Saludos,


----------



## kali

Jayani, gracias!
Eso del mani'... uf, que complicado y enredado... sola yo nunca lo habria "descifrado"  
Mi mayor obstaculo son esos dobles sentidos. Aqui tengo uno mas.

_ALEX_
_¡Ea!...ya ¿Cuál es la sorpresa?...cual poh…dime cual…_
_SORAYA_
_No, no te voy a decir ahora…va ven_
_ALEX SE ACERCA A SORAYA APASIONADAMENTE._
_ALEX_
_*¿Te compraste un baby doll…?*_
_SORAYA _
_¡No!_
_ALEX_
_¿Te pusiste pechugas…?_
_SORAYA_
_No tonto, deja esas cosas…_

Que es eso de baby doll? Una mujer de goma? Pero para la necesita la Soraya? Que sera'?


----------



## Dani

Hola... soy chilena y creo que te puedo ayudar con lo del baby doll...
es lenceria erotica, esos pequeños vestidos que usan las mujeres, o bien, una blusa transparente con pantaletas o calzones como les llamamos aquí. Si pones en un buscador de imágenes la palabra, te aparecerá la imagen 
suerte


----------



## kazijistan

"Verlas verde" es encontrarse en una situación difícil. La expresión "jote" alude a cualquier otro varón que compita por la conquista de una mujer. La metafora tiene que ver con los buitres alrededor de la carroña. "Pierna" alude a la pareja de cualquier varón. Es sinónimo de "polola". "Por la cresta" es una expresión chilena muy antigua que es equivalente a decir "Fuck you" o expresiones por el estilo.


----------



## kali

Gracias a todos por sus aportes   

Hoy vengo con tres preguntas que no tienen nada que ver con la traduccion sino con algunos rasgos tipicos de la sociedad chilena.

Primera: Como se caracteriza el bienestar de la gente segun la region en donde viven. Hay muchos episodios donde se trata del Sur o del Norte o de algunas ciudades o regiones lo cual lleva un significado que los extranjeros desconocemos pero que es muy importante para entendimiento general de la situacion. No se si me explico bien. 
Por ejemplo, en Ucrania la gente del Este es mas rica que los del Oeste porque las regiones orientales son regiones industriales. La mayoria de los mafiosos son desde alla.   Los del Oeste son mas nacionalistas y en su mayoria - agricultores. El Oeste del pais es mas pobre que el Este. Los del Sur son mas alegres y divertidos debido al clima caluroso y a la costa etc. 
Y como es en Chile?

Segunda: Que significa el apodo "Chino". Yo se que hasta a algunas personas famosas se les da ese apodo. Por ejemplo, el tenista chileno Marcelo "Chino" Rios tambien lo tiene.
A que se debe? Si tiene algun significado especial?

Tercera: Por que a veces al final de algunas palabras le ponen "K" como por ejeplo Ale*C* en lugar de Alex, case_*C*_ en lugar de cassette y en muchos casos mas. Tiene alguna tonalidad especial o es solo por decir?


----------



## kali

Aqui tengo otra frase que no le encuentro ningun dentido. 
A ver si alguien me la puede aclarar.
gracias

_ARIEL
No, espera... quería pasar unos días con Antonio. Él fue el primero en saberlo y... y de verdad que ha sufrido mucho, más que todos nosotros, hermanos...
ARMANDO
Papá... papá, esto no se lo voy a perdonar, ah... ¿por qué la mamá no nos permite compartir su dolor? ‘Toy seguro que esto es idea suya, papá...
ÁNGEL
*Armando, nadie quiso pasarte a llevar, por favor...*_ 
_ÁLEX
Yo no sé qué pensarán ustedes, hermanos, pero yo, en este minuto, me voy al campo, porque quiero hablar con mi mamá._


----------



## oriental

He llegado tarde al foro, he leido 6 paginas -las he disfrutado un montón - y vine al final.
La telenovela que tu estas traduciendo, "Machos" fue el nombre con que paso por mi País (Uruguay) y paso en una versión (por favor a los hermanos chilenos no molestarse Chi Chi Chi le le le...) doblada al - no se si poner al Rioplatense - o al castellano.
Por lo que te sugiero asumir que quien les proporcionó un script en su forma original, podría proporcionarte otro en español con menos modismos.
En lo demás, luego de escribirte esto, voy al posteo donde deje a seguir divirtiéndome.

Sugeriría -si aún estás ahi - que recapitules que te ha quedado pendiente -si algo - de forma de poder obtener lo que te falte y quizás, luego de indicarnoslo (a los curiosos y a los chilenos ) para hacerla mas facil.

A los Chilenos, que me esperen algún día, el Valle del Maipo está dentro de mis destinos turísticos como un "must" a cumplir.

A Kali, mucha suerte y mira el final del script, pasa cada cosa... que Don Angel... y que Alex.... y Belen es muy mala...


----------



## kali

Hola, *Oriental*.
Lo que pasa es que el tread se va desarrolando, si miras las fechas, lo veras. Todos me ayudan mucho y los unicos posts sin respuestas son los ultimos (creo que dos o tres).
No creo que sea posible conseguir otra version, pues, por copyrights y otras cosas.... tu sabes.
Y ademas, me encanta el original, es "lejos"  lo mejor que he traducido en mucho tiempo. El idioma mas vivo y mas natural de todas las novelas que algun dia he visto, es el de "Machos" asi que lo disfruto mucho.
Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## luchosoto

hola!...
lo de 'pasarte a llevar' o 'pasar a llevar', es como ignorar o ignorar su autoridad, no tomar en cuenta ..ejemplo: "pasó a llevar a su jefe con esa desición", "pasó a llevar al dueño de la casa"
Creo que acá (Chile), no hay mucha diferencia de clases por regiones, más bien dentro de cada región la hay por barrios o sectores, y nuestro carácter es bastante homogéneo salvo como en todos lados los de la capital tienen más 'mundo'  que los del campo... en el norte tenemos desierto, seco...al centro muy templado y agradable, verde, al sur muchos bosques y lluvias, hay de todo sin contar mas abajo la antártida jaja...
como verás en el mapa no contamos con este y oeste..jajaja!!
Lo del apodo chino es simplemente por los ojos o rasgos orientales..chino, koreano, japonés, etc...acá altiro se le dice chino.
(chino gentilicio de China, persona china).


----------



## YoungBlood

No imagine que eramos tan populares en el mundo entero. Muy bien en todo caso.


----------



## LeoDC

Estan bien traducidas las expresiones chilenas de estas paginas.
que dificil hacer un paralelo de esos dichos a otro idoma con otra cultura, etc.

la C al final de ciertas palabras, por ejemplo casseC en ves de cassette, viene de la diicultad de algunas personas, especialmente las menos educadas, de pronunciar palabras en ingles.

se usa en la teleserie para darle mas enfasis a las clases sociales de los personajes, aunque mas que nada al nivel de educacion.


Saludos y suerte con la traduccion del script


----------



## LeoDC

lo otro, donde dice "tiro con la pata" debe decir "filo con la pata", que quiere decir que esta restandole importancia a la pierna quebrada.
filo = no me interesa en lo mas minimo


----------



## LeoDC

lory_k75 said:
			
		

> Aqui tienes más:
> 
> ¿Es rica igual o no? ¿es rica o no? Oye cabezón, me sorprendiste… verdad… gracias… con tanto jote dando vuelta, por lo menos que tu hermano te cuide la pierna ¿o no?
> Jote- Se refiere a alguien un poco tonto (también lo llamarían 'huevón') pero entre amigos puede referirse tambien amistosamente como amigo.. Creo que en este contexto quiere decir 'con tantos amigos por ahí, tu hermano podría cuidar de tu novia (pierna)'
> 
> Oye ¿te acordai cuando en Valparaiso te sacaron la cresta?. Ahí si que _las viste verde_ ¿ah?
> Verselas verdes quiere decir pasarlo mal.
> 
> Espero que te sea de ayuda...
> 
> Lory





Jote no es sinonimo de amigo ni de wevón. por ningun motivo.
Jote es un pajaro parecido al halcon que existe por estos lugares.
Podria hacerce un paralelo con un aguila, halcon, etc.
creo que los jotes tambien tienen ciertos habitos carroñeros.

la frase
Con tanto jote rondando, significa: 
con tantos hombres al acecho.


----------



## aniru

Hola, yo soy argentina perovivo en chile hacen casi 7 años, si queres te puedo ayudar, solo que lso modismos chilenos son bastante complicados de explicar.


----------



## claudiamarcela

Hola Soy Chilena, Hace Muy Poco Que Me Entere De Este Foro Y Me Inscribi, Si Necesitas Ayuda Aun No Dudes En Enviarme Las Preguntas Que Sean
Ojala Te Sirva De Algo


----------



## Iben

Habría que mostrar esta página a los ejecutivos del canal de televisión que hicieron esa teleserie; así es imposible comercializarla mundialmente .Demasiadas expresiones que solo los Chilenos entendemos a mi me parece una verguenza, no debe costar mucho hacer un guión más neutral. 
En todo caso si alguien necesita ayuda no duden en preguntarme , soy estudiante de traducción.


----------



## Melkor

Hola soy Cristian, de Chile. Llegue a este foro de pura casualidad. Si aún necesitas ayuda no dudes en preguntar.

Por cierto los modismos chilenos son muy dificiles de comprender, incluso para nosotros mismos, habitantes de chile que los oimos todos los días, ¡Cuanto mas dificl debe ser par alos extranjeros!


----------



## tuty

Holissss....yo soy chilena te puedo ayudar si lo necesitas...ahora no sé sobre que palabra referirme, porque tienes cientos de respuestas...Somos únicos los chilenos...sólo nosotros nos entendemos..jajaja...pero hay que ponerle un poquito de esfuerzo, te felicito por indagar...acá en mi país llegan centenares de telenovelas extranjeras y siempre tenemos que decifrar sus modismos...Que esten bien---cariñosssss


----------



## Aldo.Valcarce

bueno también soy chileno y me incorporé hace poco a este foro, así que pide ayuda cuando quieras.

Al principio vi unas traducciones hechas por españoles que dajan mucho que desear, eso es porque solo un chileno entiende a otro (si es que lo entiende). XD


----------



## Aldo.Valcarce

kali said:
			
		

> chicos, muchas gracias! ahora todo me queda claro.
> respecto a lo de Viña... la cosa es que el Alex vino con la Ursula bien borracha a la casa del Ariel para no dejarle otra que acostarse con ella.
> aqui les pongo su conversacion:
> 
> 
> _ARIEL
> ¿Qué te pasa, Ursula? ¿Te sientes mal?
> URSULA
> Sí, ¡No! Bien, super, no, estoy super bien. Lo que pasa es que estoy un poco ...cansada ja ja. Permiso, yo, voy a ir al baño...
> URSULA SALE. ALEX SE ACERCA A ARIEL.
> ARIEL
> ¿Qué onda, hueón? ¿Qué pasa?
> ALEX
> Nada, campeón. Mira, usted mañana me da las gracias ¿Hum?
> ARIEL
> ¿Las gracias por qué?
> ALEX
> ¿Cómo que las gracias por qué? Por traerte la mina pa acá po, hueón. Si la tenis loca, tai listo, listo, no tenis na que hacer, en bandeja, hermano.
> ARIEL
> ¿De qué estai hablando, Alex? Por favor...
> ALEX
> De vo, de vo y la Ursula... Hermanito ¿Qué pasa? ¡Vamos, Mercader, arriba, hombre! ¿O me vai a decir que no te gustan las minas ahora?
> ARIEL REACCIONA, AFLIGIDO. ALEX RIE, DESAFIANTE.
> ALEX
> Ya Mercader esta es tu noche OK. Te sabis hacer esa la Viña es un Festival?
> ARIEL
> No, no se ninguna Viña qué.
> ALEX
> Ya, no importa, esa la inventamos con la Soraya, pero has lo que quieras ¿ya?
> _
> bueno, que opinan?



Dado que me lei todos los post y no encontre una respuesta a esto te explico lo que se  quiere dar a entender.

_ ALEX
 Ya Mercader esta es tu noche OK. Te sabis hacer esa la Viña es un Festival?
...(Te sabes hacer esa [posición sexual llamada] Viña es un Festival)
 ARIEL
 No, no se ninguna Viña qué.
(Ariel no entiende a que se refiere con "Viña es un festival" por lo que pregunta)
ALEX
 Ya, no importa, esa la inventamos con la Soraya, pero has lo que quieras ¿ya?_
(Ya, no importa, esa [posición sexual] la inventamos con la Soraya, pero has lo que quieras)

quedó claro ? 

suerte!!

PD: Ojala los que ponen respuestas, supongan que si hay 12 paginas de thread la pregunta del post 1 ya fue respondida, porque al leerme todo me di cuenta que habian respondido mas de 10 veces la misma pregunta. XD


----------



## lforestier

Iben said:
			
		

> Habría que mostrar esta página a los ejecutivos del canal de televisión que hicieron esa teleserie; así es imposible comercializarla mundialmente .Demasiadas expresiones que solo los Chilenos entendemos a mi me parece una verguenza, no debe costar mucho hacer un guión más neutral.
> En todo caso si alguien necesita ayuda no duden en preguntarme , soy estudiante de traducción.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Se puede hacer algo de la misma o mejor calidad con menos regionalismo sin quitar nada del sentido de la trama. Espero que la novela que va sacar mi país (Dueña y Señora) el mes que viene sea mas apta para el público sin necesidad de adaptación. Hace mas de 10 años que no se produce una telenovela en Puerto Rico.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHkWTVe_m_g


----------



## lautaro

hola. yo soy chileno pero me crié en italia. de todas manera me conozco muchas expresiones que nosotros chilenos tenemos.
no son muy dificiles de entender...los que pasa es que es recomplicado explicarlas...

tengo una duda que desearia proponer en este foro:
no se si en otros paises de habla hispana pero en chile a los rubios se le dice "rusio"...no se si esa "s" esta bien puesta. el rae encuentra solo "rucio" y mas encima solo come adjetivo sin tomar en cuenta el sustantivo que significa "burro". sin embargo el primer signifcado es "De color pardo claro, blanquecino o canoso" y tambien "De color parecido al oro". 
un diccionario de modismos anota "rusio" y no "rucio".
al final no se cual seria la grafía correcta. segun mi opinion "rusio" puede ser una corrupcion del original "rucio" en el sentido adjetival pero no estoy seguro. 

¿algunas ideas al respeto?

lautaro


----------



## kazijistan

Hola,
          Me parece mucho escandalo por nada. Durante años a Chile llegaron telenovelas y programas de otrpos países como México y Venezuela. abosolutamente llenas de expresiones loclales y eran todo un éxcito. Esto me recuerda aquella famosa frase de un escritor que dijo: "Háblame de tu aldea y serás universal". Creo que viene al caso ahora.a xd


----------



## Polastudent

Lautaro,

Estás en lo correcto, "rusio" sería una deformación de "rucio", palabra muy habitual en Chile.

CAriños

POla de Chile


----------



## Aldo.Valcarce

lautaro said:
			
		

> un diccionario de modismos anota "rusio" y no "rucio".
> al final no se cual seria la grafía correcta. segun mi opinion "rusio" puede ser una corrupcion del original "rucio" en el sentido adjetival pero no estoy seguro.
> 
> ¿algunas ideas al respeto?
> 
> lautaro



creo que en Chile se utiliza por el gentilicio de Rusia, pero de mala manera...


----------



## kazijistan

Bueno,
           Yo sí soy chileno, y recuerdo haber tenido un intercambio de opiniones muy interesante con Kali, quien también es ucranania, y decía estar traduciendo la teleserie "MACHOS", que tuvo éxito acá, y que luego se exportó a España en donde se hizo un lanzamiento.
            Me extraña, Karina, que trabajando en un canal de televisión de allá, no tengas ningún contacto con la estación de televisión que produjo esa teleserie. Si ningún moderador de este ilustre foro me censura por pasar este aviso, te digo que se trata de la "Corporación de Televisión de la Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile", o "Canal 13", como se le conoce más. 
             Si mal no recuerdo, la página web de ellos es www.canal13.cl. pero no estoy muy seguro, aunque es muy probable.
             Tanto para Kali como para Karina, a ambas les informo que existe al menos un libro, escrito específicamente para extranjeros, para todo aquel que, por vivir acá, pueda entendernos. No recuerdo su título ni su autor, pero me comprometo a averiguarlo y, en lo posible, hacertelo llegar.
            También ha habido extranjeros que han escrito manuales, después de haber vivido un tiempo con nosotros, precisamente para que los demás puedan comprendernos.
            Créanme, Karina y Kali, no somos tan enredados, pero,  eso sí, deben armarse de paciencia.

                                          Kazijistan


----------



## kazijistan

Kali y/o Karina,
           También pueden echar una mirada en la página web www.memoriachilena.cl, perteneciente a la Dirección de Bibliotecas, Archivos y Museos de Chile. Esta página es una enorme bioblioteca en donde podrán conocer muchísimo respecto a mi país. Desde allí, pueden descargar libros de autores chilenos, bajar fotografías, y un larguísimos etcetera.
            Suerte en tu búsqueda

                                           Kazijistan


----------



## Dfrishman

Hola Kali,
"por la cresta" en este caso es simplemente una forma de agregar énfasis; "pololo" es "novio"; "a charchasos" quiere decir "a bofetones" / "por la fuerza".  Puedo averiguar el significado de las otras expresiones dentro de poco (con mis hijos).
Saludos


----------



## Jessie James

"How to survive in the  Chilean jungle" is the name of the book.  Es muy bueno, ya que tiene muchos chilenismos, sus traducciones y connotaciones, el autor no lo recuerdo pero es un norteamericano que se vino a vivir a Chile. Mi hermosa patria.


----------



## exe

aquí hay un diccionario de expresiones usadas en chile :  http://www.mainframe.cl/diccionario/diccionario.php


----------



## kali

Hola a todos!
Hace un mes que terminamos de traducir esa muy buena y hasta maravillosa (en el plan linguistico!) teleserie. Este tema y sus aportes me sirvieron de muchisima ayuda y, espero, que el hilo sirva a quienes necesiten ayuda con modismos y expresiones tipicas de Chile.
Como resultado de este gran trabajo se acumularon en mi compu mas de 9 Mb de glosarios, articulos y materiales diferentes de terminos, expresiones, frases y ejemplos de modismos! Debe de ser la coleccion mas grande de Ucrania jajaja

Este link
http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php?t-77726.html
les manda a este hilo en una sola pagina por si quieren guardarlo para facilitar la busqueda de palabras.

Muchas gracias a todos los colaboradores y saludos!
Karina - Kiev, Ucrania


----------



## oriental

Estimada karina cuando tengas otra serie a traducir, sea de Timbuctú, Islas Fidji, Argentina o Afghanistán , por favor, convoca a todos los que hemos andado por este foro por PM y eso, antes que la pases verde, pues hemos disfrutao harto !!!!


----------



## rpaztraductor

por fin un chilenoooooooooooooo yo soy chilenos y te voy a ayudar perate (apocope de esperate)


----------



## rpaztraductor

jote en este contexto es alguien que anda a la caza (como los jotes siguen su presa,etc) la pierna es la novia o polola y se llama asi por la cercania que tiene supuestamente con la persona algotra (alguna otra) cosa


----------



## Ceci_Isa

Hola Kali:

Te cuento que existe un libro llamado _How to Survive in the Chilean Jungle_, escrito por un estadounidense y dedicado a los Chilean slangs. El nombre lo dice todo.  Quizás podría haberte ayudado en tu difícil labor.

Un saludo desde el Sur del Mundo.


----------



## rpaztraductor

a todo esto salio otra edicion de este tipo John Brehman creo que se llama y es "Como entender a los malditos gringos" creo pero no la he podido encontrar. Como se hace para empezar una nueva discusión???


----------



## Jayani Isha

Querida Kali,

Que bueno que ya hayas terminado con la traducción.  Te puedo garantizar que disfruté muchisimo ayudandote en lo que pude.  Te cuento que nuevamente estan pasando la teleserie en Chile, asi que ahora he tratado de irla viendo y acordarme de los modismos que "te hicieron salir canas verdes"

Cariños y avisame para la proxima teleserie.


----------



## sneaksleep

Que nostalgia leer todos estos modismos chilenos! Es una lastima que no me estaba conectando al foro cuando buscabas ayuda.


----------



## femmeintones_dark

yo soy chilena te lo dejaré lo más neutro posible

¿Es rica igual o no? ¿es rica o no? Oye cabezón, me sorprendiste… verdad… gracias… con tanto jote dando vuelta, por lo menos que tu hermano te cuide la pierna ¿o no? 

¿Es bonita igual no? ¿es linda o no? Oye "cabeza grande", me sorprendiste, verdad gracias, con tanto casanova andando por ahi, por lo menos que tu hermano te cuide a tu novia. ¿o no?
 
Si necesitas ayuda me dices....


----------



## Kat_W

Soy Chilena, que pena haber encontrado este Thread recién, cuando ya se acabó la discusión. Espero ayudar en una próxima ocasión. Saludos y felicito a todos los no-chilenos por sus intentos, muy buenos!!


----------



## NTATO

hola, soy de chile... yo también vi recién este thread, que pena... bueno, cualquier cosa me escribes. Saludos!!

PD: esta teleserie tuvo mucho éxito en Chile...


----------



## gvergara

NTATO said:


> hola, soy de chile... yo también vi recién este thread, que pena... bueno, cualquier cosa me escribes. Saludos!!
> 
> PD: esta teleserie tuvo mucho éxito en Chile...


Hola compatriotas Ntato y Kat_W. No se olviden de puntuar correctamente en el foro. Ambvos omitieron signos de exclamación iniciales. Saludos

Gonzalo


----------

